# Naturals that Straighten...



## PinkSkates (Oct 28, 2008)

I get a lot of PM's about this, so I thought I'd make my reply public.
*Q.* PinkSkates how do you maintain your natural pressed hair since you exercise a lot?

*A.* Before I workout, I always put my hair up high, then twist it up and clip it on top of my head, or do a high ponytail. I make sure there is no hair touching my face at all, this minimizes exposure to sweat.

I schedule my workout routines around my hair pressing schedule. I recommend you save your heavy exercise days prior to hair straightening; and avoid working out immediately after your hair has been straightened and styled.
Pressed naturals, please do not attempt to flat iron or hot comb daily to smooth your edges.

Sebastian and Bumble and Bumble have good Dry Shampoos. You can apply them to your hairline and then apply a dab of EVCO (or your favorite light hair oil) to your hair toothbrush, and brush your edges down, put on a scarf, and 10 minutes later your edges are straight and smooth.

*Note:* Perspiration is a natural body fluid and does not on its on own dry the hair out or cause hair breakage.


----------



## Country gal (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to start wearing my hair straightened so thanks for posting. I wish I had your length.


----------



## Country gal (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you take care of your hair at night?


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 28, 2008)

You're welcome CountryGal
At night I:
1. apply a dab of EVCO around my hairline and cross wrap and apply my scarf.
2. Do a PinCurl and scarf.
3. Do a bun and scarf
4. Do 2 pocahontas braids and scarf.


----------



## DragonPearl (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome.   Thanks. Will keep this in mind next time I straighten.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Oct 28, 2008)

thanx!!!!!!!


----------



## MissJ (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 28, 2008)

You're very welcome natural ladies!


----------



## drjo91 (Oct 28, 2008)

YOur hair its out of this world...is beautiful!! How long have you been natural?


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 28, 2008)

I really needed this.  Stressing over work out schedule and hair.



pinkskates said:


> I get a lot of PM's about this, so I thought I'd make my reply public.
> *Q.* PinkSkates how do you maintain your natural pressed hair since you exercise a lot?
> 
> *A.* Before I workout, I always put my hair up high, then twist it up and clip it on top of my head, or do a high ponytail. I make sure there is no hair touching my face at all, this minimizes exposure to sweat.
> ...


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by *drjo91*
> YOur hair its out of this world...is beautiful!! How long have you been natural?


 
Thank you *drjo1*!:Rose: I've been completely natural since 2000.


You're welcome *xxxtacy* and right back atcha'...


----------



## mzlatisha (Oct 29, 2008)

Great info I watched your youtube it is awesome...
oh and the dancing is too...


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by *mzlatisha*
> Great info I watched your youtube it is awesome...
> oh and the dancing is too...


 
Thank you! And your hair is beautiful!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks!  Your hair is too pretty


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by *BillsBackerz67*
> Thanks!  Your hair is too pretty


 
Awwww thank you BB67...you sexy cheerleader you!


----------



## Country gal (Oct 29, 2008)

Pinkskates, was your hair always long before becoming natural? I am struggling to get to APL. Certain strands of hair look very close to APL. I want to get to APL because from there I should easily get to other lenghts.


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey CG,
When I was relaxed, the longest my hair reached was APL. After I transitioned and cut the remaining  relaxed ends off I was left with chin length natural hair. And then my first two years of being natural, I abused the heat usage (pre LHCF). And burnt off a lot  of hair; so in 2002. I  started over again with chin length hair and I've been growing my hair out using good hair care practices since. This is the longest my hair has ever been.


----------



## ghanja (Oct 29, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hey CG,
> When I was relaxed, the longest my hair reached was APL. After I transitioned and cut the remaining  relaxed ends off I was left with chin length natural hair. And then my first two years of being natural, *I abused the heat usage (pre LHCF). And burnt off a lot  of hair; so in 2002.* I  started over again with chin length hair and I've been growing my hair out using good hair care practices since. This is the longest my hair has ever been.



What did you do that was abusing, and what do you do now that is healthy (like what heat protectant do you use?) Im gonna start pressing my hair soon and I'm terrified of heat damage. I saw your hair in a previous thread and its similar to the lead actress in "girlfriends" anyhow thx for the tips and happy hair growing, your hair is truly an inspiration


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Since I started pressing my hair, it has really thrived.  I owe this to you Pinkskates and Miss Iris.  I think the major difference is how SMOOTH my ends are.  I also have been cleaning my combs after each press in a vinegar/water mixture as you recommended on your fotki.  

AWESOME!


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you Ghanja. When I first went natural, I would press my hair without heat protection; I would touch up my edges every other day with my hot comb. I would press my hair even thou it was dirty. And I was not using the right kinds of shampoo and conditioners for my dry hair texture.  I was truly hair-ignorant.


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 29, 2008)

Pinkskates, thank you for sharing. Your hair is beautiful


----------



## africa (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for your post pinkskates!  Do you think your hair gets and stays straight more easily than when you first went natural?


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 29, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Africa*
> thanks for your post pinkskates! Do you think your hair gets and stays straight more easily than when you first went natural?


 
Hi Africa,
No my hair does not straighten any easier now than it did when I first went natural.
But its a lot less frustrating for me to straighten my hair now, because I educated myself about my hair type. And I experimentated with many products and straightening techniques until I found a formula that works best for my hair texture.


----------



## africa (Oct 30, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hi Africa,
> No my hair does not straighten any easier now than it did when I first went natural.
> But its a lot less frustrating for me to straighten my hair now, because I educated myself about my hair type. And I experimentated with many products and straightening techniques until I found a formula that works best for my hair texture.



thanks!  I hope I have the same experience if/when I go natural


----------



## SpyCats (Oct 30, 2008)

Pinksates, do you find that you lose alot of hair while prepping to straighten? 

I brush through my hair with a paddle brush while my hair is wet after washing and conditioning and with sabino moisture block in it so that it will be easier to flatiron when airdryed. I have noticed that I loose some hair in the process.

Pinksates, do you find that you lose alot of hair while prepping to straighten? 

How do you prevent your hair from breaking (not all the hair that comes out while my hair is straight is shed hair) while it is straight?


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 30, 2008)

> Originally posted by *blkbutterflyz0301*
> Pinksates, do you find that you lose alot of hair while prepping to straighten?
> 
> I brush through my hair with a paddle brush while my hair is wet after washing and conditioning and with sabino moisture block in it so that it will be easier to flatiron when airdryed. I have noticed that I loose some hair in the process.
> ...


I lose very little hair while prepping my hair for pressing, because:
A. I detangle very well with my wood seamless comb.
B. When I blow dry I don't use any comb or brush attachment. Remember our hair is most vulnerable when its wet. So doing a lot of manual manipulation to the hair with combs and brushes while blow drying can be damaging and will snag out and break many hairs.
I think in my "hair sequel" fotki album I actually show the amount of hair in my comb after blow drying.
C. I blow dry using my 'tension-only" method. That is key in keeping my hair loss to a bare minimum.


----------



## FeelinIt (Oct 30, 2008)

okay, here is my main prob with my pressed hair.  I have these REALLY irritating hair knots and balls at the end of my strands.  They mess up the whole look of my press.  Do you get these or have you gotten these and how did you remedy the situation?

I'm thinking of getting a really good pair of hair scissors and day by day cutting them all off....one at a time.


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 30, 2008)

> Originally posted by *FeelinIt*
> okay, here is my main prob with my pressed hair. I have these REALLY irritating hair knots and balls at the end of my strands. They mess up the whole look of my press. Do you get these or have you gotten these and how did you remedy the situation?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a really good pair of hair scissors and day by day cutting them all off....one at a time.


I think these hair knots come with the territory of our hair type. Our hair likes to curl itself around one another. 
I notice that I really only get these hair knots when I keep my hair in its natural state...which is only a couple of months out the year.
The best way to keep them to a minimum is to keep your hair tangle free as much as possible and keep a little weight on your ends (as in hair oil, I use EVCO on my ends) so to weigh your ends down just a bit so its not so easy for the ends to wrap themselves around each other. That works for me.


----------



## love2praz (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you, Pinkskates!    As a new natural, I haven't straightened out my hair yet but will save these tips for the beginning of the year when I do it for the first time.  

My daughter is about 80% natural.  (She still has a few relaxed ends left.)  I blow-dry her hair every two weeks but had been using the comb attachment not thinking anything of it.  I'm going to switch over to your "tension only" method.  

Thanks again for the tips!!


----------



## imstush (Oct 30, 2008)

First, I love love love your hair.  Do you ever roller set your hair?  Not sure if you said this...do you wash and straighten once a week, once every two weeks, etc.?

I would prefer to wear my hair straight, but I'm too lazy.  I need to get back on the ball.


----------



## kbragg (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey girl, can you expound on your tension only method? I'm a new natural, just learning how to care for my hair. Also, what products do you use to deep condition and moisturize with? TIA!


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 30, 2008)

These are great tips!  I want to start straightening more when I reach my goal length but I always end up looking like Chaka Khan.  

btw pinkskates where did you find that wooden comb?  I don't see those in the stores.  I think my comb is snagging and breaking my hair.


----------



## PinkSkates (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Ladies here are my responses:

Ms.LaLa, I bought my wood comb from my local beauty supply, it's made by Sebastian.


> Originally posted by* love2praz*
> Thank you, Pinkskates!  As a new natural, I haven't straightened out my hair yet but will save these tips for the beginning of the year when I do it for the first time.
> 
> My daughter is about 80% natural. (She still has a few relaxed ends left.) I blow-dry her hair every two weeks but had been using the comb attachment not thinking anything of it. I'm going to switch over to your "tension only" method.
> ...


You're welcome, below I give a better explanation and pic of my blow dry tension only method.


> Originally posted by *imstush*
> First, I love love love your hair. Do you ever roller set your hair? Not sure if you said this...do you wash and straighten once a week, once every two weeks, etc.?
> 
> I would prefer to wear my hair straight, but I'm too lazy. I need to get back on the ball.


Thank U chica! I do roller set and dry with my Pibbs dryer. I shampoo weekly but I press my hair straight every other week. The week that I don't press I will do a blow out or roller set to give my hair a break form the hot comb.


> [Originally posted by *kbragg*
> Hey girl, can you expound on your tension only method? I'm a new natural, just learning how to care for my hair. Also, what products do you use to deep condition and moisturize with? TIA!


Hey KB Below is my "tension only method". Weekly I DC with Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment. Every 2 months I do a deep, deep condition with Aphogee. I use EVCO as a moisturizer. EVCO works so wonderful on my hair. It literally melts into my hair line, and ends. I highly recommend it. But you have to get the good stuff from your local health food store. Not that fake greasy stuff from a beauty supply store.
Tension Only Blow Dry Method + picture:
My friend is a hair dresser on a soap opera, and he taught me that this is best way to blow dry my type of hair with the least damaging effect. After I detangle, I stretch my hair out and as I blow dry I move the dryer up&down my hair as if I'm combing it. This way my hair will dry in a downward direction instead of outward. (I start at the roots and go all the way down to the ends) This creates smooth stretched out hair hanging in the direction I need it to for when I press it out. As I'm finishing up drying each section, I put my dryer on cool, so my hair cuticle will lay down smoothly and close up completely. This drying method lifts the roots up which creates more body in the hair.
As you dry be sure to keep a taut grip on the hair, so you get maximum stretch of the hair. From my experience this the least damaging way to blow dry and stretch the hair out.


----------



## Tallone (Nov 1, 2008)

Great tips


----------



## yodie (Nov 1, 2008)

Pinkskates,
What is EVCO?

I've always used the comb attachment on my blowdryer, but I've managed to learn how to eliminate it this past year. I never want to go back to it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^^^ It's *E*xtra *V*irgin *C*oconut *O*il. And its one of my hair staples.


----------



## yodie (Nov 1, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> ^^^^^ It's *E*xtra *V*irgin *C*oconut *O*il. And its one of my hair staples.




Do you use the Spectrum brand?

Does your EVCO ever solidify on your hair?


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Nov 1, 2008)

sorry im new but where can u buy extra virgin coconut oil on the east coast


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 1, 2008)

> Originally posted by *yodie*
> Do you use the Spectrum brand?
> 
> Does your EVCO ever solidify on your hair?



I use South Pacific Trading Company certified EVCO. My EVCO melts on my hands and then I apply to my hair and skin.




> Originally posted by *Liberianmami26*
> sorry im new but where can u buy extra virgin coconut oil on the east coast


Hi LM26,
I'm not sure, I'm on the west coast and I buy mine from my local health food store.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Nov 1, 2008)

Pinkskates, 

do you wear protective styles often (or at all?) how often do you blow dry & straighten? 
you're such an inspiration because you have such long, beautiful, healthy hair, and you work out regularly. we hear about a lot of women with long hair who hardly ever straighten it so its nice to hear another perspective. 

my workouts are insanely high impact and sweaty. and problem is, i sweat in my scalp. my hair always poufs up. i don't really think there is much i can do about it.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 1, 2008)

Excellent photo of your tension blow drying technique. I'll start using this method when I blow dry too.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 1, 2008)

> Originally posted by *wyldcurlz*
> Pinkskates,
> 
> do you wear protective styles often (or at all?) how often do you blow dry & straighten?
> ...


No not really, I'm not a big fan of protective styling. I do put my hair up as soon as i get home. And I wear high ponytails and will pin up my hair when I workout.
I shampoo weekly but press every other week. The week that I don't press I will just blow out and wear it kinky straight for that week.



> Originally posted by *loulou82*
> Excellent photo of your tension blow drying technique. I'll start using this method when I blow dry too.


Good for you...you will start to see a major difference in hair loss.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a great thread. Thanks Pinkskates you have answered a lot of questions for me.


----------



## Muse (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so glad you started this thread. You prove to the naysayers that you can have healthy regularly heat straightened hair-*IF DONE PROPERLY*. I've saved your fotki as an inspiration to me when I get discouraged because I'm transitioning with no BC yet. 

Question for you: Do you have to use a concentrator attatchment when using the tension method? Will it work without one?

Thanks!


----------



## blkbeauty (Nov 13, 2008)

pinkskates said:


>



Thanks for posting this pic.  I had started a post not too long ago about how to blow dry natural hair and is it safer using a comb attachment or not.  I blow dry using your method and my hair has thrived.

Thanks for posting and as ALWAYS, thanks for giving excellent advice!


----------



## imstush (Nov 13, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Thank U chica! I do roller set and dry with my Pibbs dryer. I shampoo weekly but I press my hair straight every other week. The week that I don't press I will do a blow out or roller set to give my hair a break form the hot comb.


 

Thank you

now if I can get on the ball with your workout plan I will be good to go!


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 13, 2008)

Great thread!  I'm going to have to try your method when I straighten next month Pinkskates!


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 13, 2008)

You're welcome ladies .I recommend a concentrator because it controls the flow of heat and that way you only dry one section of hair at a time. You want to always be in control of how much heat hits your hair and you want to control where the heat hits. And that's what the concentrator does. But the method works fine without one. And forget about the naysayers...do what works for you,  your hair and your lifestyle!


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't see this before! Thanks! Looks like everyone is trying heat and I can't wait to see my full length. I just got to get over the fear of ruining my hair after all of this progress.

ETA~ And seeing your shrinkage makes me excited to see what I'm going to end up with!


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 13, 2008)

Great thread Pinkskates. You are an inspiration in more ways than one.

I will try this method next time I decide to straighten.

I was looking at your fotki and I was stunned at how much you looked like Halle in that side by side pic.

Thanx for graciously sharing all your tips.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 13, 2008)

^^^ thank you msdeevee and we are all a work in progress!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have one more question (smile). How wet is your hair before you blow dry? For example is it 75% air dried before you use your blow dryer? I think my hair was too wet before my last blow out and I lost a lot of hair in the process.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 13, 2008)

Pinkskates, your hair is beautiful!!

I've been rollersetting and flatironing my hair for the past month and I'm very happy with my length and results. I've been putting coconut oil in my hair before flatironing...but I notice that when I walk out the door the coconut oil freezes up and my hair is hard as hell!!!!
Not sure is anyone has has noticed this. So my question is, is there another oil I should use instead during the winter?

AND.. In the summer how do you keep the pressed hair from reverting?


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 13, 2008)

> Originally posted by *loulou82*
> I have one more question (smile). How wet is your hair before you blow dry? For example is it 75% air dried before you use your blow dryer? I think my hair was too wet before my last blow out and I lost a lot of hair in the process.


 
My hair is about 75% wet when I blow dry. After I shampoo, I towel dry, spray on heat protectant, detangle and blow dry. 



> Originally posted by *Boston Maria*
> Pinkskates, your hair is beautiful!!
> 
> I've been rollersetting and flatironing my hair for the past month and I'm very happy with my length and results. I've been putting coconut oil in my hair before flatironing...but I notice that when I walk out the door the coconut oil freezes up and my hair is hard as hell!!!!
> ...


 
Thank you Boston Maria.
Wow, I never heard of coconut oil freezing up in the hair. I use my EVCO on my edges to help them lay smooth and I apply EVCO on my ends when my hair needs moisture. If the temp is cool, my EVCO melts in my hands as I rub them together. And then the coconut oil totally absorbs into my hair. And when the temp is warm my EVCO melts into a liquid state. Vitamin E oil is another excellent one to use on the hair.

During the mid summer when it gets humid, I wear my hair in its natural state. I don't fight mother nature!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you Pinkskates. My hair was sopping wet and I had little hair all over the place when I was done. Lesson learned.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 14, 2008)

Since this seems to have turned into a "Go Ask Pinkskates" thread I thought I'd chime in too!!!

You stated, "After I shampoo, I towel dry, spray on heat protectant, detangle and blow dry." 

Do you place other product on your hair before pressing it?


----------



## Muse (Nov 14, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> Thank you Pinkskates. My hair was sopping wet and I had little hair all over the place when I was done. Lesson learned.



Hi loulou, do you use pinkskates' tension blow dry method? This may help you with hair loss. Using a comb attatchment or round brush on my wet hair rips it right out I'm going to try the tension method this weekend.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 14, 2008)

Muse said:


> Hi loulou, do you use pinkskates' tension blow dry method? This may help you with hair loss. Using a comb attatchment or round brush on my wet hair rips it right out I'm going to try the tension method this weekend.



I'm in braids until December but once I take them out I'm going to give my hair a two week break and then do a BO using Pinkskates' method. I've blown out my hair myself twice this year so I'm a newbie when it comes to but next time I'll use the tension blow method.

Are you going to use a concentrator on your blow dryer this weekend?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 17, 2008)

Pink, I tried your tension method this weekend when I straightened...and I LOVED it. My hair has never shown this much length after blow drying (since I've been natural). How quickly do you move the dryer as you're drying your hair??

Also, I thought my straightening results would be much better this time since it's November, with no humidity....WRONG!!! I just can not prevent my hair from poofing. AND I used SMB!! What am I doing wrong???


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by *delitefulmane*
> Since this seems to have turned into a "Go Ask Pinkskates" thread I thought I'd chime in too!!!
> 
> You stated, "After I shampoo, I towel dry, spray on heat protectant, detangle and blow dry."
> ...


 
I'm sorry I'm answering so late, I'm just seeing your question.
I apply a very small amount of CHI silk Infusion to each section of hair right before I pass the hot comb thru my hair.



> Originally posted by *Ms_Twana*
> Pink, I tried your tension method this weekend when I straightened...and I LOVED it. My hair has never shown this much length after blow drying (since I've been natural). How quickly do you move the dryer as you're drying your hair??
> 
> Also, I thought my straightening results would be much better this time since it's November, with no humidity....WRONG!!! I just can not prevent my hair from poofing. AND I used SMB!! What am I doing wrong???


I'm glad the blow drying method worked for you!
I move the blow dryer as If its a comb slow but steady.
Maybe you have just not found the combo of products that will work for your hair. It took me almost 2 years to find just the right combo of products to get a silky, bouncy frizz-free press. 
Once you figure out the following your hair will come out flawless after every straightening:
1. The right combination of styling products for your hair texture.
2. Just the right amount of each product applied. For my hair, less is best. I use Aveda and CHI products; and their products are highly concentrated, so I have learned to be very light handed when applying.
3. Technique, technique, technique... For example, there is a certain little way I flip my wrist and let the back of the hot comb glide thru my hair. That is my little trick to getting my hair to straighten like butter. If I don't do that little flick of the wrist, then my hair will not straighten as quickly and silky. When I do my little wrist flip, I only have to do 2 passes with the hot comb on each section of hair. If I don't do my wrist flip, then it takes 5 passes of the hot comb to get my hair silky straight. So, you gotta figure out what little tricks your hair responds to and make a mental note of it.
HTH


----------



## malachi74 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love this thread!


----------



## Muse (Nov 18, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> I'm in braids until December but once I take them out I'm going to give my hair a two week break and then do a BO using Pinkskates' method. I've blown out my hair myself twice this year so I'm a newbie when it comes to but next time I'll use the tension blow method.
> 
> Are you going to use a concentrator on your blow dryer this weekend?



Hey loulou, I did try the tension method this weekend and I loved it! I wish I knew about this sooner (I lost soooo much hair using comb attachments) I was so surprised to see my 4b natural roots straighten out as much as they did.

My blow dryer didn't have a concentrator so I bought one that does yesterday and I will try it out in a couple of days when I wash. I am expecting even better results with the concentrator. Will post results after I do.


----------



## betteron2day (Nov 18, 2008)

My daughter decided she wanted to go natural in March. Her hair is so thick and beautiful. Now you have given me the confidence to straighten her hair sometimes.


----------



## zzirvingj (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for these tips...

But I just had to say *WHOA *to your shrinkage! 

I had NO IDEA you had THAT kinda shrinkage!!  Your hair is amazing...just gorgeous


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 18, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Thanks for these tips...
> 
> But I just had to say *WHOA *to your shrinkage!
> 
> I had NO IDEA you had THAT kinda shrinkage!! Your hair is amazing...just gorgeous


 
I know right. I thought the same thing. She gives me HOPE!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 18, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> My hair is about 75% wet when I blow dry. After I shampoo, I towel dry, spray on heat protectant, detangle and blow dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pink, YOu are wonderful!
I am going to head toward the "michele obama" look for 2009.... This will be invaluable!!!!

Smooches!


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *zzirvingj*
> 
> 
> _Thanks for these tips..._
> ...


 
Hi zz and thank you chica! ...Shrinkage aint no joke ya'll!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 18, 2008)

OK - I have another question... What does the Hot sock Do?


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by *samanthajones67*
> OK - I have another question... What does the Hot sock Do?


 
Hi samanthaJ. The Hot Sock is a Diffuser. It helps control the flow of the heat...which prevents heat damage and keeps you from frying your hair. It does the same thing as a plastic one, but the plastic ones tend to be heavy and bulky. And I also notice, ever since I've been using  this diffuser my blow dried hair has a lot of body in its kinky straight state; and I have less and less split ends.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is great information! Do you moisturize with EVCO too? I am having a hard time determining how to moisturize when straightened. WHen my hair is not straightened, I use glycerin/ aloe vera/water, but obviously I can't use that when I straighten it. Any reccomendations?


----------



## RabiaElaine (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Pinkskates!

This is an excellent thread!  Your hair is beautiful!  I really admire how you take care of yourself head to toe!

I know this is a little off topic, but I'm thinking about transitioning, I was wondering if you had any tips for those who want to transition and lose as little length as possible.  Can a transitioner w/ 4a/b tight kinky curls use ur tension only method?  Any tips that you have would be great!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hi samanthaJ. The Hot Sock is a Diffuser. It helps control the flow of the heat...which prevents heat damage and keeps you from frying your hair. It does the same thing as a plastic one, but the plastic ones tend to be heavy and bulky. And I also notice, ever since I've been using this diffuser my blow dried hair has a lot of body in its kinky straight state; and I have less and less split ends.


 
Thanks Girl!
I am getting one right away.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally posted by *cocopuff06*
> This is great information! Do you moisturize with EVCO too? I am having a hard time determining how to moisturize when straightened. WHen my hair is not straightened, I use glycerin/ aloe vera/water, but obviously I can't use that when I straighten it. Any reccomendations?


I moisturized my straightened natural hair with EVCO. It's one of the few natural oils that do both, moisture and seal. It keeps my hair line and ends strong, smooth and moisturized.



> Originally posted by *RabiaElaine*
> Hi Pinkskates!
> 
> This is an excellent thread! Your hair is beautiful! I really admire how you take care of yourself head to toe!
> ...


Hi RabiaElaine and thank U chica!
Absolutely, the tension/stretch is a good way to help straighten your new growth. But you can also try first sitting under the hooded dryer with a good straightening balm on your new growth and smooth with your hands as it is drying. That helps smooth the cuticle and stretch out the new growth, while applying no manipulation on your two different hair textures. And if that method doesn't get the desired results, then I would try the blow dry tension/stretch method. Next, if that doesn't get the job done, then you could blow dry w/comb attachment. But I wouldn't do that method too often. Because that is quite a bit of manipulation for delicate transitioning hair.
HTH!


----------



## amara11 (Nov 24, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> I moisturized my straightened natural hair with EVCO. It's one of the few natural oils that do both, moisture and seal. It keeps my hair line and ends strong, smooth and moisturized.
> 
> 
> Hi RabiaElaine and thank U chica!
> ...



Hi Pinkskates! 

I  your blow dryer (the pink one with the zebra). What brand is it and where'd you get it? (If you don't mind me asking )

Thanks!


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 24, 2008)

pink, since you have been using a hot comb for so long, would you say your hair is heat trained?


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally posted by *amara11*
> Hi Pinkskates!
> 
> I  your blow dryer (the pink one with the zebra). What brand is it and where'd you get it? (If you don't mind me asking )
> ...


 
Hi Amara11 and thank U...I luv that blow dryer too!
It's made by KLINE; and I bought it at TJmaxx.



> Originally posted by* ladylady*
> pink, since you have been using a hot comb for so long, would you say your hair is heat trained?


 
No my hair is not heat trained by any means...it naps up as soon as water comes near it! And that is a good thing! 
But i will say that my hair straightens very easily because of the prep work I do before I straighten it. Which actually makes my hair take minimum hot-comb heat to press it silky straight. And that is the key to having healthy, heat-straightened natural hair.


----------



## Muse (Nov 24, 2008)

I have tried the tension method with a concentrator now twice on my transitioning 4b hair and I love it. I only lose the normal amount of hair now. This method paired with the products I use smooths out my roots VERY well. Now it's not relaxer straight of course but I kinda like to have a bit of texture so I find myself flat ironing less. My hair feels smooth and moisturized and not hard and crunchy like it use to. I definitely think I've finally got a good routine going here between my products and methods.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 24, 2008)

This is just an awesome thread...I'm going to straighten for my anniversary the end of December, this is just the type of information I need to do a safe successful job

Thank you PinkSkates you are fabulous!!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 24, 2008)

My ends weren't getting straight. They were like knotted or compacted balls of hair. I had to continue finger combing and than attach the comb attachment. Which I need to find another one, because this one was not working well.

Anyone have this blow dryer? If some what type of comb attachment are you using?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you tried the chase method with the flat iron?? That may help the balls at the ends. 



TrustMeLove said:


> My ends weren't getting straight. They were like knotted or compacted balls of hair. I had to continue finger combing and than attach the comb attachment. Which I need to find another one, because this one was not working well.
> 
> Anyone have this blow dryer? If some what type of comb attachment are you using?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 24, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> Have you tried the chase method with the flat iron?? That may help the balls at the ends.



my hair is NAPPY. 4A/B NAPPY! I can't bring any comb through this stuff...especially semi dry.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 25, 2008)

TrustMeLove said:


> my hair is NAPPY. 4A/B NAPPY! I can't bring any comb through this stuff...especially semi dry.


 
No seriously...mine too!!  Detangle really well. Do the tension method of blow drying. Then use the chase method to flat iron. Just try it on one section of your hair first to see if it will work. I really think that it will.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you so much Pinkskates for sharing this method!  I ended up trying it out last night (I couldn't wait any longer because I was so excited ); I've never been able to get my hair as straight before!!!!  Thank you so much!!!!

You're welcome, below I give a better explanation and pic of my blow dry tension only method.

Thank U chica! I do roller set and dry with my Pibbs dryer. I shampoo weekly but I press my hair straight every other week. The week that I don't press I will do a blow out or roller set to give my hair a break form the hot comb.

Hey KB Below is my "tension only method". Weekly I DC with Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment. Every 2 months I do a deep, deep condition with Aphogee. I use EVCO as a moisturizer. EVCO works so wonderful on my hair. It literally melts into my hair line, and ends. I highly recommend it. But you have to get the good stuff from your local health food store. Not that fake greasy stuff from a beauty supply store.
Tension Only Blow Dry Method + picture:
My friend is a hair dresser on a soap opera, and he taught me that this is best way to blow dry my type of hair with the least damaging effect. After I detangle, I stretch my hair out and as I blow dry I move the dryer up&down my hair as if I'm combing it. This way my hair will dry in a downward direction instead of outward. (I start at the roots and go all the way down to the ends) This creates smooth stretched out hair hanging in the direction I need it to for when I press it out. As I'm finishing up drying each section, I put my dryer on cool, so my hair cuticle will lay down smoothly and close up completely. This drying method lifts the roots up which creates more body in the hair.
As you dry be sure to keep a taut grip on the hair, so you get maximum stretch of the hair. From my experience this the least damaging way to blow dry and stretch the hair out.





[/quote]


----------



## inthepink (Nov 26, 2008)

TrustMeLove said:


> My ends weren't getting straight. They were like knotted or compacted balls of hair. I had to continue finger combing and than attach the comb attachment. Which I need to find another one, because this one was not working well.
> 
> Anyone have this blow dryer? If some what type of comb attachment are you using?



I have that blow dryer and it is an awesome blowdryer!! My only problem with it is that the universal conair pik attachment will not stay on.  Otherwise, it's a great blow dryer if you know how to use a brush with one hand.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by *thaidreams*
> Thank you so much Pinkskates for sharing this method! I ended up trying it out last night (I couldn't wait any longer because I was so excited ); I've never been able to get my hair as straight before!!!! Thank you so much!!!!


 
You're welcome Thaidreams; And the more experienced you become the easier it will be.
Also, when I take my cornrows down, I will do a very detailed you tube video on how I do my hair from start to finish.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2008)

hairlove said:


> I have that blow dryer and it is an awesome blowdryer!! My only problem with it is that the universal conair pik attachment will not stay on.  Otherwise, it's a great blow dryer if you know how to use a brush with one hand.



Exactly! I have the gold and hot attachment and it won't stay on either. It is adjustable and it is forced in and stay on until you start moving through the hair. GGRRRR! This dryer is bomb. I realized it only took me 15 minutes to dry my hair using the Tension Method. It goes really quickly.

We need to find an attachment. You in for the search?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Pink Skates.... Thank you SOOOO much. You will be saving thousands of Hairs.... on the heads of many. I Thank you TREMENDOUSLY!!!!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by *samanthajones67*
> Pink Skates.... Thank you SOOOO much. You will be saving thousands of Hairs.... on the heads of many. I Thank you TREMENDOUSLY!!!!!


 
Awwwww...no problem and you're welcome. We're here to help each other out!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 26, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Awwwww...no problem and you're welcome. We're here to help each other out!


 

 I just shudder to think of what I have Snatched off of my own head....

 Scarier than Halloween.....
But NO MAS!!!!!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 26, 2008)

Ummm, Ms.Pink?  I guess I got mixed up with what a Hot Sock is.  I thought it was the attachment in your photo.  Now I know it's a separate product.  I am on the hunt for one.  Any particular hair dryer you recommend.  There are different wattages and ionic/non-ionic.  Some costs an arm and a leg, others a coupla buck.

do tell pretty woman.


----------



## angaliquew (Nov 26, 2008)

First of all thank you Pinkskates for starting this thread....


I tried the tension blow drying method and ended up with a tangled mess. I really don't know what I did wrong.
I really want to stop being so dependant on the comb attachment but it's the only thing that will stretch my 4A/B hair.  I also tried  air drying my hair for a few minutes before blow-drying and ended up with the same tangled mess.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 26, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Ummm, Ms.Pink? I guess I got mixed up with what a Hot Sock is. I thought it was the attachment in your photo. Now I know it's a separate product. I am on the hunt for one. Any particular hair dryer you recommend. There are different wattages and ionic/non-ionic. Some costs an arm and a leg, others a coupla buck.
> 
> do tell pretty woman.


 

Hey sis.... I own a Baybliss.... Look in my Fotki.

Also... You can get a hot sock from Amazon.
I could not find one at sally's ( they have a scary Cheapo)

ETA:
BUT - You may find them at the "Fancy" BSS....Where they have fewer of "our" products.
I just found one in my fancy hood.....


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *CenteredGirl*
> 
> 
> _Ummm, Ms.Pink? I guess I got mixed up with what a Hot Sock is. I thought it was the attachment in your photo. Now I know it's a separate product. I am on the hunt for one. Any particular hair dryer you recommend. There are different wattages and ionic/non-ionic. Some costs an arm and a leg, others a coupla buck._
> ...


 
Hey CG...
There are so many good dryers out there; but please don't spend a small fortune on a hair dryer. Most $45.00 blow dryers with an 1800 wattage are just as good as a $200.00 blow dryer with 1875+ wattage. As with any other appliance, its all about your skills and technique. I bought my Hot Sock diffuser at my local beauty supply and it is an high-end one. If you don't find one at your beauty supply store you can find them on Amazon.com.



> Originally posted by *angaliquew*
> First of all thank you Pinkskates for starting this thread....
> I tried the tension blow drying method and ended up with a tangled mess. I really don't know what I did wrong.
> I really want to stop being so dependant on the comb attachment but it's the only thing that will stretch my 4A/B hair. I also tried air drying my hair for a few minutes before blow-drying and ended up with the same tangled mess.


 
I'm sorry it didn't workout for you. Was this your first time?
You have to make sure:
1. your hair is 150% detangled
2. Hold your hair at the very ends
3. Move the blow dryer as if its a comb form root to tip
4. Use some type of diffuser
5. Did you put any product on your hair before drying?
6. Dry hair in small sections
7. MAKE SURE YOUR HAIR IS 150% DETANGLED


----------



## angaliquew (Nov 26, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hey CG...
> There are so many good dryers out there; but please don't spend a small fortune on a hair dryer. Most $45.00 blow dryers with an 1800 wattage are just as good as a $200.00 blow dryer with 1875+ wattage. As with any other appliance, its all about your skills and technique. I bought my Hot Sock diffuser at my local beauty supply and it is an high-end one. If you don't find one at your beauty supply store you can find them on Amazon.com.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...I think I probably should have detangled better and used a diffuser.

I plan on trying it again because I think it is a safer way to blow dry... I just have to do it when I have a little more patience.
The next time I try this I will have DH help me until I get the hang of it.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 26, 2008)

Pink,
sorry If I missed this somewhere but do you use anything to help smooth your hair while you detangle?

right now I'm using conditioner to detangle.

do you apply more EVCC every day when your hair is pressed?


thanks so much for posting this thread!


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by *lwilliams1922*
> Pink,
> sorry If I missed this somewhere but do you use anything to help smooth your hair while you detangle?
> 
> ...


 
After I shampoo and rinse off my conditioner:
I spray on Aveda Brilliant Damage Control, first I detangle all my hair with my hands, then I part my hair in small sections, comb detangle very, very well, then I begin to blow dry the detangled section of hair.
I apply Extra Virgin Coconut Oil to my ends and hairline usually every other night and scarf down to keep my edges smooth.
...you're welcome.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 27, 2008)

Great thread.


----------



## Muse (Nov 27, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hey CG...
> There are so many good dryers out there; but please don't spend a small fortune on a hair dryer. Most $45.00 blow dryers with an 1800 wattage are just as good as a $200.00 blow dryer with 1875+ wattage. As with any other appliance, its all about your skills and technique. I bought my Hot Sock diffuser at my local beauty supply and it is an high-end one. If you don't find one at your beauty supply store you can find them on Amazon.com.
> 
> 
> ...




I have been using the concentrator attachment...should I use the diffuser instead or does it matter?


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Pink and Sam. Off to amazon.com to get an HS.  will get your suggested blow dryer too.

Lawd, does the PJ ever end.  The *sacrifices *we make for beautiful, healthy hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 28, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Thanks Pink and Sam. Off to amazon.com to get an HS. will get your suggested blow dryer too.
> 
> Lawd, does the PJ ever end. The *sacrifices *we make for beautiful, healthy hair.


 

Teee heee... I bought the Hot Sock for 5 bucks. I would have bought you one - BUT this was the last one they had.....


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by* Muse*
> I have been using the concentrator attachment...should I use the diffuser instead or does it matter?


 
I use both. but if I had to choose, I would use a Diffuser because it's very gentle on my hair. It distributes the heat without being aggressive, which is perfect for drying fine, coloured, permed or naturally curly hair.
I also use a concentrator because it directs the airflow precisely, so the heat only goes where I aim the dryer; which keeps me from frying my hair.


----------



## rabs77 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, great tips Pinkskates. I'm always looking for ways to improve my pressing methods I al so use Vitamin E oil for my hair.


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by *rabs77*
> Wow, great tips Pinkskates. I'm always looking for ways to improve my pressing methods I al so use Vitamin E oil for my hair.


 
Thank U Rabs...you know what, Vitamin E oil is my second favorite natural oil behind EVCO. It's great for our hair and skin. 
OT: And you look so "fly" (pun on word") flying that plane girl! 
Go on with yo' bad self!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 5, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hey Ladies here are my responses:
> 
> Ms.LaLa, I bought my wood comb from my local beauty supply, it's made by Sebastian.
> 
> ...


 
I have never successfully blow dried my own hair but I am going to try your tension method soon.  This is great info.!  Thank you.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 5, 2008)

Pinkskates...your hair...GIRL! 

Let me just tell you that you are definitely one of my inspirations!

I am transitioning now and look at your page regularly for inspiration.

And since I want to wear my hair straight from time to time, especially in the fall and winter, you prove it can be done without heat damage. Thanks girls!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 5, 2008)

You're welcome RW and BHC Respect the heat and use it wisely; with good hair care practices, your natural hair can thrive!


----------



## turnergirl (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to use this method when my hair was shorter. Now I just let the press go to ruins and wash it on out. It is so hard to get all of this hair into a pony without doing a lot of combing. I hate to comb my hair dry. I may give it a try again.


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 5, 2008)

angaliquew said:


> First of all thank you Pinkskates for starting this thread....
> 
> 
> I tried the tension blow drying method and ended up with a tangled mess. I really don't know what I did wrong.
> I really want to stop being so dependant on the comb attachment but it's the only thing that will stretch my 4A/B hair.  I also tried  air drying my hair for a few minutes before blow-drying and ended up with the same tangled mess.




You can try this too, I do this when I don't have a lot of time:



Use a smoothing shampoo and conditioner (if you use shampoo.)
Detangle really well.
Apply a smoothing leave-in
Apply your heat protectant
Allow your hair to dry 50% instead of 100% on braids or whatever method allows your hair to remain tangle free
Apply a tiny amount of Chi silk infusion or Sabino Moisture block
Use small sections
Use a concentrator (I honestly find that my hair is smoother with an Ion/Tourmaline dryer than the cheap ones, but not everyone may agree.)
Hold the hair doing pinkskates method until it's almost dry
Take a round brush (preferable with vents) and hold in it the hair right beneath the area your are drying. Carefully move the brush down the hair until you get to the ends. You're not brushing the hair with it, you are shaping and smoothing. I find that the brush allows me to hold the hair tighter and gets my hair smoother.
Then if you flat iron, comb chase or use the Maxiglide.


----------



## Muse (Dec 7, 2008)

1QTPie said:


> You can try this too, I do this when I don't have a lot of time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great tips! I agree really think a smoothing poo/conditioner helps out a lot. I did an experiment and used the tension method once after washing/cond with Joico products and once again after using Matrix Sleek Look and my hair was WAY smoother after using the Matrix poo/cond.


----------



## Muse (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh yeah and Pinkskates I can't wait until you open your 'Hair Sequel' album in your fotki!

*tries to wait patiently*

Are still using AO poo and con? I have the HSR con but I heard a lot of people say the poo tangled and dried their hair out pretty bad. I never have good luck with natural shampoos, they feel more harsh than ones with sulfates! Go figure

How is the poo working for you?


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 7, 2008)

> Oh yeah and Pinkskates I can't wait until you open your 'Hair Sequel' album in your fotki!
> 
> *tries to wait patiently*
> 
> ...


Hi Muse, I just completed my new fitness album, so now I'll start to build my new hair album. I'm trying my darnedest to reach waist length and I want to be able to reveal it in my new hair album.
No, I'm no longer using AO, I used it twice and it left my hair feeling dry and just blah! So I'm back using my Aveda shampoos and conditioners and my hair thanks me for it.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Dec 7, 2008)

^^I'm not natural, but I plan to be and I find all the AO shampoos ive tried leave my hair a hard, tangled, mess.  I tried them TWICE (White Camilla and HSR).  The condish's are amazing, however.  I wonder if they know they suck...

ETA: Pinkskates, have you ever strsightened your hair w a flat iron?  When I was natural, I think my hair got silkier w a hard press and I can't remember well/why and was wondering if you could shed light on that..


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh knowledgeable and mighty Pinkskates LOL ...
I read a thread that explains how we shouldn't use oils as a heat protectant before flatironing because it will cause heat damage. What's your opinion? I was using coconut oil, but yesterday I purchased a Rusk heat protectant at Ulta's just in case.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally posted by *BostonMaria*
> *Oh knowledgeable and mighty Pinkskates LOL ...*
> I read a thread that explains how we shouldn't use oils as a heat protectant before flatironing because it will cause heat damage. What's your opinion? I was using coconut oil, but yesterday I purchased a Rusk heat protectant at Ulta's just in case.


 
...you so silly with your cute self! Yea I agree also, that it's just like frying your hair. I love my EVCO but its not a heat protectant. 
I apply EVCO to my hairline after straightening and before I wrap my hair.
For my heat protection I rely on Aveda Damage Control.


> Originally posted by *tuffCOOKiE*
> ^^I'm not natural, but I plan to be and I find all the AO shampoos ive tried leave my hair a hard, tangled, mess. I tried them TWICE (White Camilla and HSR). The condish's are amazing, however. I wonder if they know they suck...
> 
> ETA: Pinkskates, have you ever strsightened your hair w a flat iron? When I was natural, I think my hair got silkier w a hard press and I can't remember well/why and was wondering if you could shed light on that..


Yea I straighten with a flatiron sometimes, and I can get my hair silky straight, but not my hairline. I always have to go over my edges with my small hot comb after flat ironing.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Update....WOW! this was GREAT! - I only did one halfof my head though.... I was SOO tired.... and the roots were kinda nappy.....

Thanks PINK!!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 8, 2008)

Pinkskates I just want to say your tension method is the truth!!! It really helped smooth my hair out so I could flat iron.  Thanks!!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 8, 2008)

five stars on this thread!!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by *ajoyfuljoy*
> five stars on this thread!!!


Awwww... thanks so much!


> Originally posted by *TCatt86*
> Pinkskates I just want to say your tension method is the truth!!! It really helped smooth my hair out so I could flat iron. Thanks!!!


Thank you TCatt86, I'm happy it worked for you! It really does stretch the hair out without the harsh manipulation of a comb attachment. The blow dryer + comb attachment was never designed with our super fragile hair type in mind. That's why we have to be creative and make adjustments for our hair type.


> Originally posted by *samanthajones67*
> Update....WOW! this was GREAT! - I only did one halfof my head though.... I was SOO tired.... and the roots were kinda nappy.....
> 
> Thanks PINK!!!!


You're welcome! That's okay...our roots are supposed to be nappy; that's a good thing!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Awwww... thanks so much!
> 
> Thank you TCatt86, I'm happy it worked for you! It really does stretch the hair out without the harsh manipulation of a comb attachment. The blow dryer + comb attachment was never designed with our super fragile hair type in mind. That's why we have to be creative and make adjustments for our hair type.
> 
> You're welcome! That's okay...our roots are supposed to be nappy; that's a good thing!


 

Oh - Good! I thought I did something wrong!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^Wow...Samantha I just noticed your picture, your hair looks so pretty and smooth! You did a great job!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Ummm Miss Pink.  This is my second week using the tension method - love it.  Notice that when I use cone ingredients heat protectors when I blow dry my hair, it makes it HARD.  So now just put a tiny bit of MOM and Nexxuss Humectress and a bit of Sam's LBB on my 75% dry hair before I tension blow dry, and my oh my hair is soft as silk.

I then straighten and put SBM at the end of the process.  So far so good.  Thanks!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> ^^^Wow...Samantha I just noticed your picture, your hair looks so pretty and smooth! You did a great job!


 
Thanks mama!!!! - I am learning 'secrets' every day.... I just flat ironed the front of my hair ( cannot do the hot comb, mental BAD memories) and I took the TEEEENIEST parts, and VOILA.... Smooth silkyness....

I am ready for my Dec 20th Reveal!


----------



## Muse (Dec 8, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Update....WOW! this was GREAT! - I only did one halfof my head though.... I was SOO tired.... and the roots were kinda nappy.....
> 
> Thanks PINK!!!!



The tension method looks like it's working for you. Your hair looks great!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by *samanthajones67*
> Thanks mama!!!! - I am learning 'secrets' every day.... I just flat ironed the front of my hair ( cannot do the hot comb, mental BAD memories) and I took the TEEEENIEST parts, and VOILA.... Smooth silkyness....
> 
> I am ready for my Dec 20th Reveal!


See ladies this is the message I preach. It takes gathering good information & using the right products, with a dash of trial and error, + perfecting your technique = pretty, healthy natural hair that can be successfully straightened without damage!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just ordered a hot comb today.  I got the k27 medium.

any tips on stoves? 


Can I use my own kitchen stove for a while till I find one?

Do you always DC with heat?

Do you have a photo of how you wrap your hair at night?  


Pink, have you tried Sabino?   I just got a bottle and I'm curious to hear your thoughts on it.


thanks again for all the info!


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 8, 2008)

Pinkskates, I just wanted you to know that I used the tension method to stretch my hair before doing my twists, and I'm sold! I put the blowdryer on warm (so no scorching heat to damage my naps), and did my hair in about 10 sections. I'm telling you, when I was done drying it, I almost wore my hair like that, I liked it so much.  Usually when I blowdry, my hair puffs all up and stands straight out, but with your method, it was kinky, but it hung down and had some movement. That's the best of both worlds for me.  I will definitely be using this method from now on. I'll probably straighten again next week, so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 8, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> See ladies this is the message I preach. It takes gathering good information & using the right products, with a dash of trial and error, + perfecting your technique = pretty, healthy natural hair that can be successfully straightened without damage!


----------



## TCatt86 (Dec 8, 2008)

Southernbella. said:


> Pinkskates, I just wanted you to know that I used the tension method to stretch my hair before doing my twists, and I'm sold! I put the blowdryer on warm (so no scorching heat to damage my naps), and did my hair in about 10 sections. I'm telling you, when I was done drying it, I almost wore my hair like that, I liked it so much.  Usually when I blowdry, my hair puffs all up and stands straight out, but with your method, it was kinky, but it hung down and had some movement. That's the best of both worlds for me.  I will definitely be using this method from now on. I'll probably straighten again next week, so I'll let you know how it goes.



Using her tension method gave me that Rudy Huxtable hair, kinky, straight, but fluffy.  I loved it!!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi LW, my answers are in purple.


> Originally posted by *lwilliams1922*
> I just ordered a hot comb today. I got the k27 medium.
> 
> any tips on stoves?
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Southernbella.*
> 
> 
> _Pinkskates, I just wanted you to know that I used the tension method to stretch my hair before doing my twists, and I'm sold! I put the blowdryer on warm (so no scorching heat to damage my naps), and did my hair in about 10 sections. I'm telling you, when I was done drying it, I almost wore my hair like that, I liked it so much.  Usually when I blowdry, my hair puffs all up and stands straight out, *but with your method, it was kinky, but it hung down and had some movement.* *That's the best of both worlds for me.  I will definitely be using this method from now on. I'll probably straighten again next week, so I'll let you know how it goes.*_


Awwww, I'm so glad it worked for you! When I'm bored with my silky pressed straight hair look, I will blow dry my hair out and wear it like that. 
(at the bold) I feel the same way...because I get to see some length, have movement in my hair, with only having to use very little heat. 
And your hair look so pretty in your siggy!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Muse said:


> The tension method looks like it's working for you. Your hair looks great!!


 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Libra08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I guess it's my turn to ask a question...Is your blow dryer Ionic/Ceramic or any other crap that I really don't know exactly what it does for the hair? I saw the Kline dryer at TJ Maxx for 10 bucks, and I'm really tempted to buy it. Does it have a cool setting? I've been just blow drying my hair on cool lately. I have a Conair but it takes forever for me to dry my hair albeit the results are amazing. I'm just too lazy!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Libra08*
> Well I guess it's my turn to ask a question...Is your blow dryer Ionic/Ceramic or any other crap that I really don't know exactly what it does for the hair? I saw the Kline dryer at TJ Maxx for 10 bucks, and I'm really tempted to buy it. Does it have a cool setting? I've been just blow drying my hair on cool lately. I have a Conair but it takes forever for me to dry my hair albeit the results are amazing. I'm just too lazy!


 
You know what...I have an expensive Ionic blow dryer that I paid over $150 for, Because of the "Ionic Conditioning Airflow" and I have my cheapie KLINE blow dryer that I paid $25. And I get the same results with both. I try not to get too caught up in the fancy marketing terms...I think as long as your dryer has a wattage of at least 1800 it will dry your hair very quickly with the least amount of drying time. The important factor for me is using a Diffuser on the end of the dryer so to help prevent heat damage.


----------



## Ms. Analeise (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi everyone:

This is a very informative thread and I have learned a lot from it.
But, for anyone who wishes to answer- what is a hot sock and what does it do? Is it better than a concentrator nozzle or diffuser? Where can I get it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> You know what...I have an expensive Ionic blow dryer that I paid over $150 for, Because of the "Ionic Conditioning Airflow" and I have my cheapie KLINE blow dryer that I paid $25. And I get the same results with both. I try not to get too caught up in the fancy marketing terms...I think as long as your dryer has a wattage of at least 1800 it will dry your hair very quickly with the least amount of drying time. The important factor for me is using a Diffuser on the end of the dryer so to help prevent heat damage.


 

There were a few reports about this on TV.... 

I have a baybliss( Which is a fancy Conair)...But I almost bought a Chi Turbo......Glad I saved my money.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

egan26 said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> This is a very informative thread and I have learned a lot from it.
> But, for anyone who wishes to answer- what is a hot sock and what does it do? Is it better than a concentrator nozzle or diffuser? Where can I get it?
> ...


 

A hot sock is a diffuser, and it helps to cut down Frizz....
They can be purchased off of Amazon..........

Just google....."hot sock"


----------



## Faith (Dec 8, 2008)

Samanthajones, I had to post to say I'm loving your siggy.  Your hair looks sleek, soft and shiny...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Faith said:


> Samanthajones, I had to post to say I'm loving your siggy. Your hair looks sleek, soft and shiny...


 

Thanks SISTA!!!


----------



## Libra08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Pinkskates!


----------



## Ms. Analeise (Dec 8, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> A hot sock is a diffuser, and it helps to cut down Frizz....
> They can be purchased off of Amazon..........
> 
> Just google....."hot sock"



Thanks for the info.  I don't know why I didn't think to google.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 8, 2008)

Mods...can we make this a sticky?!?!?!?! very important information here! and it gives some good info, that yes, we can have healthy natural hair and still straighten! sticky it, please!!!

thank you Pinkskates (and everyone else who provided helpful info) in this thread. i was kinda under the impression that straightening my natural hair meant less growth, ugly/bad growth or lots of breakage. i know everyone is different and their hair has different requirements, but thank you so much for posting this other option!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 8, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Oh knowledgeable and mighty Pinkskates LOL ...
> I read a thread that explains how we shouldn't use oils as a heat protectant before flatironing because it will cause heat damage. What's your opinion? I was using coconut oil, but yesterday I purchased a Rusk heat protectant at Ulta's just in case.


 
OT...Ummmmmm....Boston. My last relaxer was in June 2006. So we both started with new heads of hair around the same time. I'm almost APL and you're BSL. GIRL.........STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT YOUR HAIR NOT GROWING!!!! (Looking at your avatar)

I'm just saying, there are some that are less fortunate than you. Like ME...Okay, okay.....I'm "J" Gorgeous hair girl!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 8, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> A hot sock is a diffuser, and it helps to cut down Frizz....
> They can be purchased off of Amazon..........
> 
> Just google....."hot sock"



does Sally's have them?


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by *wyldcurlz*
> Mods...can we make this a sticky?!?!?!?! very important information here! and it gives some good info, that yes, we can have healthy natural hair and still straighten! sticky it, please!!!
> 
> *thank you Pinkskates* (and everyone else who provided helpful info) in this thread. i was kinda under the impression that straightening my natural hair meant less growth, ugly/bad growth or lots of breakage. i know everyone is different and their hair has different requirements, but thank you so much for posting this other option!!!!


*You're welcome chica!*


> Originally posted by *lwiliams1922*
> does Sally's have them?


No, they do not carry them.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 8, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> OT...Ummmmmm....Boston. My last relaxer was in June 2006. So we both started with new heads of hair around the same time. I'm almost APL and you're BSL. GIRL.........STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT YOUR HAIR NOT GROWING!!!! (Looking at your avatar)
> 
> I'm just saying, there are some that are less fortunate than you. Like ME...Okay, okay.....I'm "J" Gorgeous hair girl!!!



Ahaha! Thank you! Have I whined about it? Doh! Sorry! 
I didn't notice


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 8, 2008)

SamanthaJones, your hair looks great!!! Please post a picture when you do your whole head. By the way, that avatar has me LMAO but I'm not sure if you meant it to be funny LOL

Pinkskates, thank you for your response! No more coconut oil as a heat protectant anymore. I will try that brand you recommended once my Rusk is almost done. I need to go back 15 pages and read up on this tension method thing everyone is raving about BTW you should start your own "How to straighten natural hair" website and charge us $10 a month LOL 


oh that was a joke, please don't charge us any money LMAO


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 8, 2008)

> SamanthaJones, your hair looks great!!! Please post a picture when you do your whole head. By the way, that avatar has me LMAO but I'm not sure if you meant it to be funny LOL
> 
> Pinkskates, thank you for your response! No more coconut oil as a heat protectant anymore. I will try that brand you recommended once my Rusk is almost done. I need to go back 15 pages and read up on this tension method thing everyone is raving about BTW you should start your own "How to straighten natural hair" website and charge us $10 a month LOL
> 
> ...


You're welcome chica!....hmmmmmm $10 per month! I was thinking more on the lines of $20!just kidding, I have a website and its free. It's new and I'm still developing it. Address is www.healthybodyhealthyhair.net. On my hair page I actually link this thread because I was getting emails wanting this kind of information.
*ETA: your baby is just too pretty and precious!*


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Umm your hair looks great Ms.Sam!  


samanthajones67 said:


> Thanks mama!!!! - I am learning 'secrets' every day.... I just flat ironed the front of my hair ( cannot do the hot comb, mental BAD memories) and I took the TEEEENIEST parts, and VOILA.... Smooth silkyness....
> 
> I am ready for my Dec 20th Reveal!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 9, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *You're welcome chica!*
> 
> No, they do not carry them.



Forgive me, but I just have to ask....

the sock diffuser.  Could you just put something, say,...errr... a sock on the end of your dryer??

This community I live in now is not very ethnically diverse so I anticipate I wont be able to find it when i go out tomorrow.

i hate having to pay shipping charges more than or equal to the item I order, so i thought I would ask before i break down.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

wyldcurlz said:


> Mods...can we make this a sticky?!?!?!?! very important information here! and it gives some good info, that yes, we can have healthy natural hair and still straighten! sticky it, please!!!
> 
> thank you Pinkskates (and everyone else who provided helpful info) in this thread. *i was kinda under the impression that straightening my natural hair meant less growth, ugly/bad growth or lots of breakage*. i know everyone is different and their hair has different requirements, but thank you so much for posting this other option!!!!


 

I can understand why you would think this way....I think many folks have had more negative than positive experiences with heat... and that is why many ladies ( including myself) stayed away... Having LHCF is a Godsend.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> does Sally's have them?


 

 Nope. Sally's does not carry them.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> *SamanthaJones, your hair looks great!!! Please post a picture when you do your whole head. By the way, that avatar has me LMAO but I'm not sure if you meant it to be funny LOL*
> 
> Pinkskates, thank you for your response! No more coconut oil as a heat protectant anymore. I will try that brand you recommended once my Rusk is almost done. I need to go back 15 pages and read up on this tension method thing everyone is raving about BTW you should start your own "How to straighten natural hair" website and charge us $10 a month LOL
> 
> ...


 

I will do my hair on Dec 20th..... and I will take pics....And - after I snapped the Hair Dryer pic, I thought the girls here would love it.... Yes - It was meant to be funny......(Funny Hahha)


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> SamanthaJones, your hair looks great!!! Please post a picture when you do your whole head. By the way, that avatar has me LMAO but I'm not sure if you meant it to be funny LOL
> 
> Pinkskates, thank you for your response! No more coconut oil as a heat protectant anymore. I will try that brand you recommended once my Rusk is almost done. I need to go back 15 pages and read up on this tension method thing everyone is raving about BTW you should start your own "How to straighten natural hair" website and charge us $10 a month LOL
> 
> ...


 

I would be Crushed if Pink did that..


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> Forgive me, but I just have to ask....
> 
> the sock diffuser. Could you just put something, say,...errr... a sock on the end of your dryer??
> 
> ...


 

Actually - That is EXACTLY where you can find a Hot Sock..... The Hood BSS won't have them.... But those BSS that serve straighter haired clientele WILL have them...

I am guessing I live in the same kind of neighborhood you live in.... Found it with no problem.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes indeed! You will find the hot sox at upscale beauty supply stores only. The industry always caters to the health of "their" hair care first and foremost.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 9, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> does Sally's have them?


 


pinkskates said:


> No, they do not carry them.


 
Actually. I just left from Sally's and they have one that's comparable. It's not called "hot sock," but it looks just like the picture of the hot sock for sell on Amazon. They had it behind the counter.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> Actually. I just left from Sally's and they have one that's comparable. It's not called "hot sock," but it looks just like the picture of the hot sock for sell on Amazon. They had it behind the counter.


 

Yes.... It is much thinner than the hotsock though......


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 9, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Yes.... It is much thinner than the hotsock though......


 
Oh. So it doesn't diffuse as much heat??


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> Oh. So it doesn't diffuse as much heat??


 

Um....erplexedI dunno.... It just looked So flimsy... Much flimsier than the HotSock that I have.


----------



## missdemi (Dec 10, 2008)

I love this thread! I feel so left out of most of the challenges because I can't walk out the house with my hair looking funky. My hair broke off more when I used no heat and no manipulation. After my run in with DIY hair I've kind of entrusted it to a stylist so I haven't done it myself, but I do want to try your tension method. I haven't straightened my hair in over 7 months(weaves). So in January I definitely want to try. Is somebody going to start a naturals that straighten challenge for 09? Or just a naturals challenge?  I would definitely join!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

missdemi said:


> I love this thread! I feel so left out of most of the challenges because I can't walk out the house with my hair looking funky. My hair broke off more when I used no heat and no manipulation. After my run in with DIY hair I've kind of entrusted it to a stylist so I haven't done it myself, but I do want to try your tension method. I haven't straightened my hair in over 7 months(weaves). So in January I definitely want to try. Is somebody going to start a naturals that straighten challenge for 09? Or just a naturals challenge? I would definitely join!!


 

Lawd knows I cannot do challenges.....


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *missdemi*
> 
> 
> _*I love this thread!* I feel so left out of most of the challenges because I can't walk out the house with my hair looking funky. My hair broke off more when I used no heat and no manipulation. After my run in with DIY hair I've kind of entrusted it to a stylist so I haven't done it myself, but I do want to try your tension method. I haven't straightened my hair in over 7 months(weaves). So in January I definitely want to try. Is somebody going to start a naturals that straighten challenge for 09? Or just a naturals challenge? I would definitely join!!_


 
Hi missdemi...
I will not be doing a natural hair challenge...having natural hair is such a personal decision, that I personally would not want to challenge anyone to make that kind of decision. But I will be updating and revealing my new length next month; which will be my final Hair album.
And I will include every pic of my natural hair journey. And share all of my knowledge on how I maintain my hair in its natural state and how I maintain it when its pressed straight.
Have a fun hair journey!


----------



## missdemi (Dec 10, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hi missdemi...
> I will not be doing a natural hair challenge...having natural hair is such a personal decision, that I personally would not want to challenge anyone to make that kind of decision. But I will be updating and revealing my new length next month; which will be my final Hair album.
> And I will include every pic of my natural hair journey. And share all of my knowledge on how I maintain my hair in its natural state and how I maintain it when its pressed straight.
> Have a fun hair journey!



I never thought of it that way... your right.
When you say Final Hair Album. Will you be leaving LHCF? I can't wait to read al of your great advice!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 10, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> But I will be updating and revealing my new length next month; *which will be my final Hair album*.


 


missdemi said:


> When you say Final Hair Album. Will you be leaving LHCF?


 
EXACTLY!!!! I thought, "FINAL hair album???"


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *missdemi*
> 
> 
> _When you say Final Hair Album. Will you be leaving LHCF?_


 


> Originally posted by *MsTwana*
> EXACTLY!!!! I thought, "FINAL hair album???"


 
Oh no, i luv LHCF too much to leave. 
It's just that my new hair album will include my entire hair journey. And I don't plan on making anymore Hair fotki albums after that. It's very time consuming maintaining a fotki and answering all of the emails. I have 23 email questions right now that I have not had a chance to respond to. 
So...i'm gonna do my best to sum up everything in my January '09 album.
My hair is approaching waist length and that is my final hair goal; so after this album I wont have a reason to do any more hair length updates.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 10, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Oh no, i luv LHCF too much to leave.
> It's just that my new hair album will include my entire hair journey. And I don't plan on making anymore Hair fotki albums after that. It's very time consuming maintaining a fotki and answering all of the emails. I have 23 email questions right now that I have not had a chance to respond to.
> So...i'm gonna do my best to sum up everything in my January '09 album.
> My hair is approaching waist length and that is my final hair goal; so after this album I wont have a reason to do any more hair length updates.


 
AAAHHHH!!!  Yay, we get to keep Skates and her hair albums!!! So we'll just get one album thathas it ALL!!! I likey!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Oh no, i luv LHCF too much to leave.
> It's just that my new hair album will include my entire hair journey. And I don't plan on making anymore Hair fotki albums after that. It's very time consuming maintaining a fotki and answering all of the emails. I have 23 email questions right now that I have not had a chance to respond to.
> So...i'm gonna do my best to sum up everything in my January '09 album.
> My hair is approaching waist length and that is my final hair goal; so after this album I wont have a reason to do any more hair length updates.


 

That is terrific. I think that is a long term goal for me.... Hit waist, hit stop on the updates.....

Thanks for the inspiration *Pink!!*


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by* samanthajones*
> That is terrific. I think that is a long term goal for me.... Hit waist, hit stop on the updates.....
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration *Pink!!*


 
you're welcome chica! What are you doing to your hair in your siggy picture?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 10, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> you're welcome chica! What are you doing to your hair in your siggy picture?


 

I was foolin' around.... I just untwisted a twist.... and took a picture of it.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 11, 2008)

> Originally posted by *samanthajones*
> I was foolin' around.... I just untwisted a twist.... and took a picture of it.


 
I was referring to the pic where you had the gold spacey-looking thing on your head?


----------



## texasqt (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Pink! 
I just read all 169 posts and I think I'm ready for a transition in 2009! Like Nike I'm just going to do it. With all the information you ladies have shared I truly inspired.  I've been wanting to go natural, especially after Vegas, and keep my hair straightened most of the time.  I'm a bit more confident now thanks to you guys! Y'all are always amazing!!!

My gift to myself is going to be a decent blowdryer and a hot sock!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 11, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Texasqt*
> Hey Pink!
> I just read all 169 posts and I think I'm ready for a transition in 2009! Like Nike I'm just going to do it. With all the information you ladies have shared I truly inspired. I've been wanting to go natural, especially after Vegas, and keep my hair straightened most of the time. I'm a bit more confident now thanks to you guys! Y'all are always amazing!!!
> 
> My gift to myself is going to be a decent blowdryer and a hot sock!


 
Hey chica! ...I hope you have an easy transition!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 11, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> I was referring to the pic where you had the gold spacey-looking thing on your head?


 

OH!!!!!That is my Hair Dryer.... The Belson Bonnet Dryer. I got one for CenteredGirl for her Birthday.... and got one for me too  I love that thing! I don't have to drag out Miss Pibbs all the time....


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 11, 2008)

> Originally posted by *samanthajones*
> OH!!!!!That is my Hair Dryer.... The Belson Bonnet Dryer. I got one for CenteredGirl for her Birthday.... and got one for me too  I love that thing! I don't have to drag out Miss Pibbs all the time....


 
It's so cute! It looks really warm and comfortable... It kinda has that 1960's look to it. Like, maybe Diana Ross used one back in the day when she ruled the Motown charts. I luv old-school looking stuff!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 11, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> It's so cute! It looks really warm and comfortable... It kinda has that 1960's look to it. Like, maybe Diana Ross used one back in the day when she ruled the Motown charts. I luv old-school looking stuff!


 

I have one that my mommie gave me.... I will have to take a picture of it. She says it is older than me.... and I am OLD.

It stopped heating up one day...But - I tried it again - and it did....

But - I have 2 Back ups!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 15, 2008)

okay, can a transitioner who deep conditions weekly - flatiron weekly and still have hair on their head?  Wanna know bcs i'm daydreaming of texlaxed hair...and i don't wanna succumb to creamy crack...in any form...


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 16, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll*
> okay, can a transitioner who deep conditions weekly - flatiron weekly and still have hair on their head? Wanna know bcs i'm daydreaming of texlaxed hair...and i don't wanna succumb to creamy crack...in any form...


 
It depends on the condition of your hair, your flat-ironing skills and how well your hair tolerates direct heat. If you do decide to do it, be mindful that you are dealing with 2 different textures of hair, and direct heat adds stress to the fragile line of demarcation.


----------



## RootPunch (Dec 20, 2008)

PRETTY PLEASE!!!!....... Can someone help me find that Sebastian Wood Comb?! 
I can't find it anywhere, and definitely don't see it online. I can feeeeel the relaxing effects of it on my scalp right now. 
Will be much appreciated. This will be my little Christmas gift.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by *RootPunch*
> PRETTY PLEASE!!!!....... Can someone help me find that Sebastian Wood Comb?!
> I can't find it anywhere, and definitely don't see it online. I can feeeeel the relaxing effects of it on my scalp right now.
> Will be much appreciated. This will be my little Christmas gift.


 
I know...so many ladies have asked me about that comb, and no one can find it. I'm going to contact a distributor and see what I can find out...I'll be back with some info...I luv that comb so much!


----------



## NOEChic (Dec 21, 2008)

i know im late in this thread, but i found out if i put my hair in a bun work workout, keep it in the bun and tie it down when i get home (i cant have my silk scarf on in uniform), my hair stays straight when i workout


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 22, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> I know...so many ladies have asked me about that comb, and no one can find it. I'm going to contact a distributor and see what I can find out...I'll be back with some info...I luv that comb so much!


 

Wow! I was looking for it too... had no luck..... Pink - I hope you find something...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 22, 2008)

I straightend my hair 2 days ago.

I'm still in shock but it did not revert this time.
The tention method works (even though I wasnt sure at the time)

Here is my new question...

What do you do for body?

My hair is just, there
no body, no curl, no life, thin
I put in some plastic rollers over night but none of the curl held

I'm not sure If i used too much ORS?
(I only used ORS and added some EVCO the next day)
my hair doesnt like the heat?
did my hair not like something else?

how do you ladies style your hair when it's pressed?


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi LW... I'm on my crackberry right now. When I get home I'll give you a detailed answer. I am xmas shopping as I text this, and there is a lady in line that is about to drive me to a low level violence on her!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 22, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hi LW... I'm on my crackberry right now. When I get home I'll give you a detailed answer. I am xmas shopping as I text this, and there is a lady in line that is about to drive me to a low level violence on her!


 

Hammer - don't hurt em!!!! Sing a Christmas Hymn!!!!


----------



## Hairsofab (Dec 22, 2008)

Just wanted to mention. I started drying my hair with the tension method a couple of weeks ago after seeing another 4b natural doing it on a youtube video. I can't remember her name now. But anyway, it has helped me a lot in styling. It is so simple, I don't know why I never thought about doing it before. Btw though, my hair still does not ever get straight even with a flat iron, its always a kinky straight look, but it makes my braiding and twisting go faster when it is in that state.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by *samanthaJ.*
> Hammer - don't hurt em!!!! Sing a Christmas Hymn!!!!


SJ...this yellow-haired woman was really trying my patience, I thought we were gonna have to trade blows over the last pair of size 8 Jessica Simpson bad girl boots...but I got'em girl!

*Okay back to hair. My answers are in purple lwilliams1922.*


> Originally posted by *lwilliams1922*
> I straightend my hair 2 days ago.
> 
> I'm still in shock but it did not revert this time.
> ...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 22, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> SJ...this yellow-haired woman was really trying my patience, I thought we were gonna have to trade blows over the last pair of size 8 Jessica Simpson bad girl boots...but I got'em girl!
> 
> *Okay back to hair. My answers are in purple lwilliams1922.*



thanks!

I'll try less product when I do it again next month
tonight i will try some pin curls and see what happens


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 23, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> SJ...this yellow-haired woman was really trying my patience, I thought we were gonna have to trade blows over the last pair of size 8 Jessica Simpson bad girl boots...but I got'em girl!
> 
> *Okay back to hair. My answers are in purple lwilliams1922.*


 

Pinkskates, thanks so much for all this info, i have tried everything and it work wonderfully well except the pin curling erplexedis there a tutorial anywhere on how to pin curl? can you talk me thru it? i just dont really understand how to make curls with pins, or even what type of pins to use Thanks!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 23, 2008)

RENIBELL said:


> Pinkskates, thanks so much for all this info, i have tried everything and it work wonderfully well except the pin curling erplexedis there a tutorial anywhere on how to pin curl? can you talk me thru it? i just dont really understand how to make curls with pins, or even what type of pins to use Thanks!


 
There was a thread on it, but since the search feature is down, I found some youtube videos for you. It's really easy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIyokqxVWlo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCtK9r3rfqk&NR=1


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *RENIBELL*
> 
> 
> _Pinkskates, thanks so much for all this info, i have tried everything and it work wonderfully well except the pin curling erplexedis there a tutorial anywhere on how to pin curl? can you talk me thru it? i just dont really understand how to make curls with pins, or even what type of pins to use Thanks!_


You're welcome chica! *PinkSkates PinCurls:*
*1.* I begin with dry hair and I apply a *teeny-**tiny* drop of Aveda Phomollient Mousse (this is important to add a little wet product, your hair drying in the pins is key to pretty bouncy curls) I like Aveda mousse because it really does construct curls.

*2*. Divide my hair into small-ish sections, but be careful how you do it. i use small square sections, and about three layers (top, middle, bottom) because when you're done, your hair will stay in those sections unless you brush it out. *****this is also why you want to make sure that you have your hair parted exactly where you'll want it when you take the pins out*.****

*3.* Carefully take the section of hair and wrap it up using your finger into a coil, be sure not to twist it. Keep wrapping until you reach your scalp, then press the coil flat into your head and pin it with a bobby pin. If it doesn't fit in one pin, I add another in an X. Or If I'm not in a hurry, i do over and use less hair.

*4.* Once my whole head is done, I wait until my hair dries. If I'm going to bed, i wrap a scarf carefully around my entire head (i use a silk one to minimize pulling) and I try to sleep carefully...

*5.* When it's time to take the curls out, i gently pull the pins out and let the curls fall on their own. Then I gently finger comb and lightly spray with one spritz of Loreal Elnett Silk hair spray and one spritz of Aveda Air Control, its a dry hair spray. I'm left with pretty, bouncy curls all day. And on day 2 I have loose, silky body waves.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> You're welcome chica! *PinkSkates PinCurls:*
> *1.* I begin with dry hair and I apply a *teeny-**tiny* drop of Aveda Phomollient Mousse (this is important to add a little wet product, your hair drying in the pins is key to pretty bouncy curls) I like Aveda mousse because it really does construct curls.
> 
> *2*. Divide my hair into small-ish sections, but be careful how you do it. i use small square sections, and about three layers (top, middle, bottom) because when you're done, your hair will stay in those sections unless you brush it out. *****this is also why you want to make sure that you have your hair parted exactly where you'll want it when you take the pins out*.****
> ...


 
Graci' Bellisima! I am going to try this for Christmas Day.


----------



## NOEChic (Dec 24, 2008)

i tried the tension method last night.  i did not lose as much hair as i usually lose when i blow dry my hair.  Also when i straightened it it was silky i don't know if it was the tension method or the products i used, but i LOVE my hair right now


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey ladies... regarding the Sebastian Seamless Wood Comb. I contacted Sebastian, which is owned by Procter & Gamble, about the comb and this it the response: Now I know why no one can find it.

Dear Pink, 

Thank you for contacting Procter and Gamble Professional Care Exclusive Lines.Unfortunately the combs were a promotional item they are no longer available.

To view additional information on our products please visit www.sebastianinspires.com
www.grahamwebb.com or www.wellausa.com




Best Regards,

Consumer and Professional Services
P&G Professional Care Exclusive Line
1-800-935-5273
[email protected]


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 24, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> Hey ladies... regarding the Sebastian Seamless Wood Comb. I contacted Sebastian, which is owned by Procter & Gamble, about the comb and this it the response: Now I know why no one can find it.
> 
> Dear Pink,
> 
> ...


 

Totally Sucking in a major way...........

Thanks Pink for Doing the legwork!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 24, 2008)

THANK YOU Pinkskates, for starting this thread and being so thorough and informative with each response.  Being natural since 2001, I am finding that I can never learn too much.  I am going to start implementing many of your tips and techniques into my regimen.


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 24, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> THANK YOU Pinkskates, for starting this thread and being so thorough and informative with each response. Being natural since 2001, I am finding that I can never learn too much. I am going to start implementing many of your tips and techniques into my regimen.


 Pinkskates is awesome


----------



## lynndiallo (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you PinkSkates for this very valuable information. 
I wanted to ask if you use Aveda Dry Remedy? I use most of the Aveda products you use and I would like your opinion. I would also like to know the hot combs you use and their sizes. I know you use Kizure but there are so many. From your pics we have similar textures so I know your comb recommendations will work. 
Thanks again!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *carribean_dream*
> 
> 
> _THANK YOU Pinkskates, for starting this thread and being so thorough and informative with each response. Being natural since 2001, I am finding that I can never learn too much. I am going to start implementing many of your tips and techniques into my regimen._





> Originally posted by *nappystorm*
> Pinkskates is awesome


You ladies are so very welcome! 


> Originally posted by *lynndiallo*
> Thank you PinkSkates for this very valuable information.
> I wanted to ask if you use Aveda Dry Remedy? I use most of the Aveda products you use and I would like your opinion. I would also like to know the hot combs you use and their sizes. I know you use Kizure but there are so many. From your pics we have similar textures so I know your comb recommendations will work.
> Thanks again!


Lynn, I have only tried the Conditioner in Dry Remedy. And my hair loved it a lot!
As a matter of fact I'm going to the Aveda store the day after Xmas and load up on products. I have not pressed my hair in 5 months and I'm so excited to do my hair for my January length update. So I will buy the full line of Dry Remedy. When I do my length update thread, I'll let you know how my hair responds...Hot combs: I use size "K54" for my hair length and the baby hot comb "KO small" for my edges.


----------



## bmw2016 (Dec 24, 2008)

rhlong said:


> Just wanted to mention. I started drying my hair with the tension method a couple of weeks ago after seeing another 4b natural doing it on a youtube video. I can't remember her name now. But anyway, it has helped me a lot in styling. It is so simple, I don't know why I never thought about doing it before. Btw though, my hair still does not ever get straight even with a flat iron, its always a kinky straight look, but it makes my braiding and twisting go faster when it is in that state.



I want to try this tension method soon and would love to see a video of someone doing it. Can you or someone else post a video? Thank you!!!


----------



## lynndiallo (Dec 25, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> You ladies are so very welcome!
> 
> Lynn, I have only tried the Conditioner in Dry Remedy. And my hair loved it a lot!
> As a matter of fact I'm going to the Aveda store the day after Xmas and load up on products. I have not pressed my hair in 5 months and I'm so excited to do my hair for my January length update. So I will buy the full line of Dry Remedy. When I do my length update thread, I'll let you know how my hair responds...Hot combs: I use size "K54" for my hair length and the baby hot comb "KO small" for my edges.



I'm looking forward to your review and update, Merry Christmas!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you so much Ms. Pink! 

I finally tried your TM and it worked so well. I still have to practice because my roots didn't get as straight as I wanted but it was a 100% improvement than my previous attempts and I lost minimal hair!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 27, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> Thank you so much Ms. Pink!
> 
> I finally tried your TM and it worked so well. I still have to practice because my roots didn't get as straight as I wanted but it was a 100% improvement than my previous attempts and I lost minimal hair!


 

Good Job LouLou!!!! Beautiful Skin and Beautiful Hair mama!


----------



## Muse (Dec 27, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> Thank you so much Ms. Pink!
> 
> I finally tried your TM and it worked so well. I still have to practice because my roots didn't get as straight as I wanted but it was a 100% improvement than my previous attempts and I lost minimal hair!



Looks great!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 27, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Good Job LouLou!!!! Beautiful Skin and Beautiful Hair mama!





Muse said:


> Looks great!



Thanks Ladies. No more comb attachment for me!


----------



## ladycage (Dec 27, 2008)

Thi is a wonderful thrad, filled with useful information.  My hair tngle lik crazy so I a going to try the tension method.  What do you use to dc your hair for moisture?  Also Im kinda new so what hair type do yo have?  I think I am a 3c/4a.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by *ladycage*
> Thi is a wonderful thrad, filled with useful information. My hair tngle lik crazy so I a going to try the tension method. What do you use to dc your hair for moisture? Also Im kinda new so what hair type do yo have? I think I am a 3c/4a.


Hi ladyc...I DC weekly with Aveda Damage Remedy Hair Treatment. I Deep, Deep condition every 3-4 months with Aphogee. My hair type is 4A.
I give detailed instructions on how I blow dry in my fotki album using my tension/stretch method. The pw is in my profile. Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *loulou82*
> 
> 
> _Thank you so much Ms. Pink! _
> ...


You are very welcome...and your hair is BEAUTIFUL! I love the way freshly straightened natural hair looks and feel. Your hair has this pretty lush/velvet sheen on it! You did an awesome job on your hair.
The end of next month, I will make a "PinkSkates Blow Dry Tension/Stretch" video and post it on my webzine.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 27, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> Thank you so much Ms. Pink!
> 
> I finally tried your TM and it worked so well. I still have to practice because my roots didn't get as straight as I wanted but it was a 100% improvement than my previous attempts and I lost minimal hair!


 
Ms. Loulou-I'm curious.  Are the results you posted after your tried blowdrying with the tension method or the finished product of TM + flat iron?


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 27, 2008)

Great video on how you press your hair Pinkskates!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDFFniCQwIc

I can't wait for your January reveal!!!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by *thaidreams*
> Great video on how you press your hair Pinkskates!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDFFniCQwIc
> ...


 
Thank you chica! I am making a more detailed video in January after I do my length check.


----------



## Pam Pam (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for starting this thread.  My daughter is a 4A and today is wash day for her.  I surely didn't know how I was going to dry her hair.  

What is even more ironic is that I bought a new dryer today with a diffuser for me to do my wash and wears this winter.  Little did I know I would put the concentrator to use as well.

Going to watch your video.  I just may get out the pressing comb....


----------



## RNDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

I think my problem is first getting up and exercising, other problem is finding good conditioners and shampoos for my hair.  I really love the paul mitchell super skinny line, silke elements relaxer, but really havent' found a good deep conditioner.


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 27, 2008)

Pam Pam said:


> Thanks so much for starting this thread. My daughter is a 4A and today is wash day for her. I surely didn't know how I was going to dry her hair.
> 
> What is even more ironic is that I bought a new dryer today with a diffuser for me to do my wash and wears this winter. Little did I know I would put the concentrator to use as well.
> 
> Going to watch your video. I just may get out the pressing comb....


You're welcome Pam Pam...your little pumpkin is adorable!



RNDiva said:


> I think my problem is first getting up and exercising, other problem is finding good conditioners and shampoos for my hair. I really love the paul mitchell super skinny line, silke elements relaxer, but really havent' found a good deep conditioner.


I'm a big fan of Aveda products; When I first went natural my hair was a dried-out desert. And Aveda Damage Remedy turned my hair around.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 27, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> Ms. Loulou-I'm curious.  Are the results you posted after your tried blowdrying with the tension method or the finished product of TM + flat iron?




I only blow dried it with the tension method since I was getting kinky twists the next morning. I used Motions Heat protectant and Chi Silk Infusion.


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 27, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> There was a thread on it, but since the search feature is down, I found some youtube videos for you. It's really easy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIyokqxVWlo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCtK9r3rfqk&NR=1


 

Thanks Ms T, i'll check out the you tube videos as well!


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 27, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> You're welcome chica! *PinkSkates PinCurls:*
> *1.* I begin with dry hair and I apply a *teeny-**tiny* drop of Aveda Phomollient Mousse (this is important to add a little wet product, your hair drying in the pins is key to pretty bouncy curls) I like Aveda mousse because it really does construct curls.
> 
> *2*. Divide my hair into small-ish sections, but be careful how you do it. i use small square sections, and about three layers (top, middle, bottom) because when you're done, your hair will stay in those sections unless you brush it out. *****this is also why you want to make sure that you have your hair parted exactly where you'll want it when you take the pins out*.****
> ...


 
Thank you so much for replying pink, and  thanks for going into detail on your technique and  Products. i will be trying this on tuesday after my next hair wash .will let you all know how it turns out


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Dec 28, 2008)

It's healthy straightening methods but I also find it more than coincidental  that youtuber str8isis adds EVCO to her overnight pre-poo (as do I) to aid in reverting back to her natural texture after a relaxer straight press and your an EVCO believer. Being that it's one of the proven penetrating oils, has an affinity to hair proteins and is known to add strength, I think it should be a definite staple for naturals that straighten... I thought I was the only one using it to moisturize!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 29, 2008)

HeatStyledNaturals said:


> It's healthy straightening methods but I also find it more than coincidental  that youtuber str8isis adds *EVCO *to her overnight pre-poo (as do I) to aid in reverting back to her natural texture after a relaxer straight press and your an *EVCO *believer.




Forgive me, but what is *EVCO??*


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^^ Extra Virgin Coconut Oil.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks so much loulou!!  I had a feeling but I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## hairedity (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you Pinkskates for sharing this wealth of knowledge.

I read thru the entire thread, hopefully I'm not duplicating a question.  I'm assuming that you use high heat while using the tension method and then you finish up on cool to seal the cuticles -is that correct?
If you are using high heat, how do you avoid burning your fingers as we dry the ends of our hair?  

TIA


----------



## PinkSkates (Dec 29, 2008)

hairedity said:


> Thank you Pinkskates for sharing this wealth of knowledge.
> 
> I read thru the entire thread, hopefully I'm not duplicating a question. I'm assuming that you use high heat while using the tension method and then you finish up on cool to seal the cuticles -is that correct?
> If you are using high heat, how do you avoid burning your fingers as we dry the ends of our hair?
> ...


You're welcome chica!...okay, yeah I do put it on high when I start and finish on cool . I avoid burning my fingers because I keep the blow dryer MOVING up and down my hair shaft and I hold my dryer a good 6 inches from my hair. So the heat does not have a chance to burn my skin and "dry-out" my hair.
I will make a video and dedicate an article to the art of blow-drying "our" hair on my webzine next month. The littlest things makes all the difference when handling your hair.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Pinkskates for coming up with this thread, but I'd like to know - do you ever come across your scalp becoming dry while blow drying/flat ironing/pressing your hair? Every time I do these - the scalp on the front of my head is DRY which leads to breakage!  Any remedies? You did say oiling the scalp is bad and I haven't been doing that...


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 1, 2009)

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Thanks Pinkskates for coming up with this thread, but I'd like to know - do you ever come across your scalp becoming dry while blow drying/flat ironing/pressing your hair? Every time I do these - the scalp on the front of my head is DRY which leads to breakage!  Any remedies? You did say oiling the scalp is bad and I haven't been doing that...


You're welcome chica!
My hairline tends to get dry because of my facial cleanser coming into contact with it. I apply EVCO to my hairline to fight the dryness and EVCO keeps my hairline smooth also. Oiling the scalp is not necessarily bad for the scalp; depending on what you're oiling it with. Natural oils such as EVCO and Vitamin E oils are fine for the scalp because those oils will easily absorb into the scalp. When the rest of my scalp gets dry which is not too often, I simply apply a dab of EVCO or Vitamin E oil and go about my merry way. *Flat ironing and pressing the hair has nothing to do with your scalp being dry. You may want to consider your overall health and your daily consumption of water. Your scalp has to be nourished from the inside out!*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay me! I just made it through all 23 pages of this post. I did half last night & I just finished the other half. Whooo...what good information this is. I posted not too long ago about going back to relaxers & then I even considered a BKT. But after this thread, I definitely am going to give my natural hair a chance - a straight chance, that is. I kept seeing this thread but b/c of all the pages I didn't want to read it. Boy, am I glad that I changed my mind.

Pink, thanks so much 4 starting this! You, your hair & let's not forget your body are an inspiration to most. 

I, have a question (or 2) for you. Do you ever go to a salon for services or are you prettymuch self styled to include trims? 

Also, out of curiousity, how long has it taken you to get to waistlength?



pinkskates said:


> Oh no, i luv LHCF too much to leave.
> It's just that my new hair album will include my entire hair journey. And I don't plan on making anymore Hair fotki albums after that. It's very time consuming maintaining a fotki and answering all of the emails. I have 23 email questions right now that I have not had a chance to respond to.
> So...i'm gonna do my best to sum up everything in my January '09 album.
> My hair is approaching waist length and that is my final hair goal; *so after this album I wont have a reason to do any more hair length updates.*


 
So will you maintain at WL? If not, we'll need to see more pics.


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 1, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Yay me! I just made it through all 23 pages of this post. I did half last night & I just finished the other half. Whooo...what good information this is. I posted not too long ago about going back to relaxers & then I even considered a BKT. But after this thread, I definitely am going to give my natural hair a chance - a straight chance, that is. I kept seeing this thread but b/c of all the pages I didn't want to read it. Boy, am I glad that I changed my mind.
> 
> Pink, thanks so much 4 starting this! You, your hair & let's not forget your body are an inspiration to most.
> 
> ...


Awwww...thank u for that sweet compliment; and you're welcome chica!
No, I am a complete DIY'er. The last time I went to a salon for hair services was 2000.
I don't know if I'm WL yet. My hair has been in its natural state since 9/1/08. It was an inch past MBL the last time I straightened. I'm getting ready to straighten my hair this week so I can complete my hair diary.
When I post my updated webzine you can view my hair journey from 2001 to present.
If I have reached WL straightened, I will maintain my hair at that length.
I'm only 5'5", so anything past WL...and I'll start to look like "Cousin It"
I'm glad you decided to give your natural hair a "straight chance".
There will be some good info for naturals who straighten their hair on my site.


----------



## africa (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi!


   I'm not natural but texlaxed and my hair shrinks to 50% of its length or more if I don't straighten it.  Hopefully pinkskates or someone can help me figure something out.

I've straightened my hair with an electrical comb (after blow drying) from Sally's and a ceramic iron.  I thought I was losing my mind when I straightened with the hot comb by myself for the first time ever but my hair was like 2 inches shorter!  I loved it because it was the first time in years I could get a comb through it.  It was straight but slightly kinkyish with a lot more body, which I like.  I just wasn't feeling the length

I just straightened after blow drying with my ceramic iron and to my relief it was back to its longer length.

I've been watching this thread because it so inspirational and as far as I know, I believe I used the right technique (flipping the hand and all that).  Is my hair funny, is the pressing iron no good, or am I in denial about my "techinque"?

           thanks in advance


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 2, 2009)

africa said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm not natural but *texlaxed *and my hair shrinks to 50% of its length or more if I don't straighten it. Hopefully pinkskates or someone can help me figure something out.
> ...


Hi africa,
maybe one of the relaxed ladies will have some advice for you.
When I created this thread I was giving advice from a natural perspective.
My definition of natural being hair that is 100% free of chemicals.
If I had chemicals in my hair I would never put a hot comb any where near my chemically-altered hair. 
It is a bad combination. 
I hope you find a solution to your problem. I wish you the best with your hair goals.


----------



## africa (Jan 2, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> Hi africa,
> maybe one of the relaxed ladies will have some advice for you.
> When I created this thread I was giving advice from a natural perspective.
> My definition of natural being hair that is 100% free of chemicals.
> ...



Oh I see...Thanks for responding anyway !


----------



## Nae (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I have been natural for 3 years!!!  Definitely considered going back to relaxer, but don't want the chemicals.  I love this site.  I have questions...
When I wash my hair, some of it, about 3" stay straight.  I believe the flat irons at the shop must be killing my hair.  I know all my relaxer is out because I had my hair cut several times.  I am now trying to take care of it myself.  Washing and the whole 9....

I love to wear my hair naturally in the summer, but sometimes it looks a mess because of the straight pieces...what do you ladies advice.  Should start cutting more often to rid of the straight pieces?  I think that if I still flat iron, my hair will began getting straight spots again.  Also, if you ladies wat a serious cut, do you go to the shop and get it cut and then take care of it yourself. 

Thanks Sisters!
NaeS


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 7, 2009)

Nae said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have been natural for 3 years!!! Definitely considered going back to relaxer, but don't want the chemicals. I love this site. I have questions...
> *When I wash my hair, some of it, about 3" stay straight. I believe the flat irons at the shop must be killing my hair.* I know all my relaxer is out because I had my hair cut several times. I am now trying to take care of it myself. Washing and the whole 9....
> ...


Those 3 straight inches that won't revert back are damaged. 
You simply need to cut them off. It will grow back. 
The flat iron is not killing your ends, it's the person applying the heat to your hair. Ask yourself, ...Am I DC'ing enough? Am I using heat or abusing heat? Am I applying moisture to my ends and sealing it in?...
If you want to use heat on a regular basis, then you have to develop a hair care regimen that will protect your hair from heat usage. And keep your hair strands strong so they can withstand the direct heat.
Learn good hair-straightening technique and take very, very good care of your hair.
When I want a serious cut, I call my friend who is a master at cutting hair. But my daily hair care regimen and trims I do myself.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

This should be a STICKY.....


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 7, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> *Note:* Perspiration is a natural body fluid and does not on its on own dry the hair out or cause hair breakage.


do your roots revert?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Mighty Pinkskates full of knowledge, we are not worthy :notworthy

OK I just had a few questions for you.  I'm at the point where its too cold to wash n go here in Boston and I really feel like my hair wants a break and I'm going to straighten my hair more often - once a week and keep it that way. My question to you is, did you always straighten your hair?  Do you feel that alternating between wet and dry styles helped your hair flourish?  

The reason why I'm asking is because sometimes I wonder what kind of damage I could potentially encounter by applying gel on a daily basis.  I also noticed some breakage on the hairline, nothing to be alarmed about but I'm trying to figure out if it had anything to do with manipulating wet hair on a daily basis. Its one of those things where you can't notice until you straighten. BTW I do deep condition, take good care of my hair, I am careful with heat, etc...

My other question is how often do you wear your hair straight? Every day? A few days a week? Once a month?

Thanks again in advance and I really appreciate you taking the time to answer all of our questions.  I'm sure you never thought this would turn into such a huge thread.


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 8, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> do your roots revert?


*Yes my roots revert.*



BostonMaria said:


> Oh Mighty Pinkskates full of knowledge, we are not worthy :notworthy
> 
> OK I just had a few questions for you. I'm at the point where its too cold to wash n go here in Boston and I really feel like my hair wants a break and I'm going to straighten my hair more often - once a week and keep it that way. My question to you is, did you always straighten your hair? *Yes.* Do you feel that alternating between wet and dry styles helped your hair flourish? *Yes and I love the variety. I like having a meeting with business associates on Monday and my hair is in its natural shrunken state. And the next day they see me and my hair is straight and swinging down my back. It makes me feel so good every time I get the compliment..."i wish my hair could do that..."*
> 
> ...


----------



## anon123 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just ordered a pressing comb.  The real kind, the kind you put on fire.  That's the only kind I'm comfortable in my knowledge of.  I ordered the coarsest one.  The one problem?  I have an electric stove.  I guess i could buy one of those hair dresser's stoves, but those things are expensive.  I'm thinking of actually getting one of those little portable stoves you use with a can of butane.  Bonus? In case of actual emergency, I can cook for a bit.


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm about to go buy a pressing comb now too. I did the tension method and flat ironed and it came out okay. I have another natural friend who says nothing straightens her hair like a press and flat irons don't come close so I think this may be my issue too lol. I guess I don't have the technique for flat irons down yet. I only know how to flat iron relaxed hair


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 8, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> I just ordered a pressing comb. The real kind, the kind you put on fire. That's the only kind I'm comfortable in my knowledge of. I ordered the coarsest one. The one problem? I have an electric stove. I guess i could buy one of those hair dresser's stoves, but those things are expensive. I'm thinking of actually getting one of those little *portable stoves you use with a can of butane. Bonus? In case of actual emergency, I can cook for a bit*.


 
at the bold! 
The salon-quality ones have come down a lot; they're not expensive like they used to be. I just purchased the new Elite wide-mouth stove and Elite Heat Tester and spent less than $300.00


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Stove.... I know that I won't be using it - Maybe someone will buy????


----------



## ctosha (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a jilbere toumaline ceramic flat iron. I straightened my hair late last year it was a slight press (the kind that looks like it was blowdried) maybe 2 days later i noticed my hair ends were breaking off in bits nothing major evertime i touched them. Since i didn't get it too straight i couldn't pass a comb through it so I know it wasn't caused by combing. But as soon as i conditioner washed 2 days later and went back to wearing it in its natural state the random breakage was no more. Anyone else experience this. I used oyin burnt sugar to press it didn't feel dry to me but im not sure what happened any suggestions comments? I would like feedback because im really interested in pressing my hair again but this time not having it look like i blowdried but actually flat. I


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 8, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> at the bold!
> The salon-quality ones have come down a lot; they're not expensive like they used to be. I just purchased the new Elite wide-mouth stove and *Elite Heat Tester* and spent less than $300.00


 
Sry if this is a dumb question, but assuming that the heat tester tells you whether or not the comb is too hot, just exactly how does it do that? TIA...


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 8, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Sry if this is a dumb question, but assuming that the heat tester tells you whether or not the comb is too hot, just exactly how does it do that? TIA...


 

The heat tester gives a reliable temperature range when you press the hot comb on the heat tester's base. There are10 LED lights to indicate heat range...low, medium, high and super high. This let's me determine
the exact temperature needed to straighten my hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> The heat tester gives a reliable temperature range when you press the hot comb on the heat tester's base. There are10 LED lights to indicate heat range...low, medium, high and super high. This let's me determine
> the exact temperature needed to straighten my hair.


 

HOW COOL is that!!!! I was wondering why your stove was 300 bucks.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 10, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> The heat tester gives a reliable temperature range when you press the hot comb on the heat tester's base. There are10 LED lights to indicate heat range...low, medium, high and super high. This let's me determine
> the exact temperature needed to straighten my hair.


 
Thanks 4 ur response. 1 more question, pls. 

I remember reading either on this thread or somewhere else that you really aren't using high heat. So, do you wait until the LED lights indicate that the heat is at low, medium...?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW, I tried the tension straightening method. This is the straightest my hair has ever gotten w/a blowdryer. 

Pic of my hair blowdried w/a comb:







Pic of my hair blowdried w/the tension method:


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the results Nakia!


----------



## Anancy (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow good job Nakia, looks great.  Now let me work backwards and find out what this is about


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 10, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks 4 ur response. 1 more question, pls.
> 
> I remember reading either on this thread or somewhere else that you really aren't using high heat. So, do you wait until the LED lights indicate that the heat is at low, medium...?


No it doesn't take high heat to straighten my hair at all.
Because I have fine hair, I prep it very well before straightening and the combo of products I use.
So my hair requires the LED reading of "Medium-Low" to get my hair silky straight. 
And your hair looks pretty both ways, but the comb method is more stressful on the hair strands and more likely to cause breakage.


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinkskates, I've been searching but I can't see to find the address for your webzine. What is it please? TIA


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 25, 2009)

can somebody post a tension method tutorial  ?


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought I saw a video on it but can't find it so maybe I'm imagining things (I've been looking at too many over the past several weeks)  I did however find her step by step:

Tension Only Blow Dry Method:
My friend is a hair dresser on a soap opera, and he taught me that this is best way to blow dry my type of hair with the least damaging effect. After I detangle, I stretch my hair out and as I blow dry I move the dryer up&down my hair as if I'm combing it. This way my hair will dry in a downward direction instead of outward. (I start at the roots and go all the way down to the ends) This creates smooth stretched out hair hanging in the direction I need it to for when I press it out. As I'm finishing up drying each section, I put my dryer on cool, so my hair cuticle will lay down smoothly and close up completely. This drying method lifts the roots up which creates more body in the hair.
As you dry be sure to keep a taut grip on the hair, so you get maximum stretch of the hair. From my experience this the least damaging way to blow dry and stretch the hair out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 26, 2009)

spoogeywoogey said:


> Pinkskates, I've been searching but I can't see to find the address for your webzine. What is it please? TIA


Aloha chica,
the address is:www.healthybodyhealthyhair.net
I'm also on youtube as rekingsfan. I made a video on tips on pressing type 4a hair.


----------



## Libra08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey PinkSkates is your slide show of your hair progress working? It never works for me..


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 26, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Hey PinkSkates is your slide show of your hair progress working? It never works for me..


My slide show works fine. You click on the link from my "photo gallery" page. Then the link takes you to my Windows Live page. But I have had to password protect my photos.
You need my user name and password to view it.
Thanks for visiting with me.


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, Pinkskates I have been waiting for this. How can I get the password & username. Can I join the club : ) ?


----------



## PinkSkates (Jan 26, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> Ok, Pinkskates I have been waiting for this. How can I get the password & username. Can I join the club : ) ?


 
Aloha chica,
I will PM you my user name and password to my photo gallery. 
My webzine is being redesigned and reformatted so my viewers can sign up to be members. I will put up a message to let my viewers know right before the change-over happens. 
I look forward to you being a new member.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 26, 2009)

oh, oh!! can i have the username and pw too??


----------



## lildhe (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey chica...Please share the joy...may I have your password too ? Thanks


----------



## Libra08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the response Pinkskates! I've been sitting here putting my username and password!  Thanks for the clarification. May I have your password as well?


----------



## Libra08 (Jan 27, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jan 27, 2009)

may u have ur username and pw please


----------



## angellazette (Feb 2, 2009)

I just want to join in and say that I tried the tension method this weekend and it worked well for me. 

I used my Elchim Da Vinci dryer (couldn’t find the concentrator nozzle so I just kept the comb attachment on since they’re shaped the same with the vent in the middle), Sedu to straighten, and flexirods for curl.  It was a pretty quick and painless way to blowdry my hair without a comb.  

1.	I used Joico Silk Results poo and conditioner
2.	Detangled with Joico Leave-in Detangler
3.	Joico Silk Results Thermal Spray all over and Chi Silk Infusion for each section I blowdried
4.	Elucence Silk Hydrating Elixir on each section I flatironed

I didn’t have any stuck together or frizzy wild ends either when I blowdried, I was pretty shocked!  My edges weren’t the straightest but I just use my scarf for that.  I also used Aveda Phomollient when I put the flexirods in.  Next time I might try my Curlformers and maybe even forgo the flat iron (since I’m not wearing it straight down anyway) and just try the curls on the blowdried hair.


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 2, 2009)

angellazette said:


> I just want to join in and say that I tried the tension method this weekend and it worked well for me.
> 
> I used my Elchim Da Vinci dryer (couldn’t find the concentrator nozzle so I just kept the comb attachment on since they’re shaped the same with the vent in the middle), Sedu to straighten, and flexirods for curl. It was a pretty quick and painless way to blowdry my hair without a comb.
> 
> ...


Wow...it sounds like your hair came out pretty; would love to see a picture.
 Also when I want my edges super straight, I apply a dab of EVCO with my hair tooth brush before putting on my scarf.


----------



## PrincessKia (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,
So, I'm here to see if anyone can tell me what to do about my little problem. So, I'm a natural that flat irons maybe every week. I normally have scalp issues which is why I try to make sure it is clean. (I scratch alot) I workout too which causes me to wash my straight hair earlier than I plan on it. On to the problem...

Now where I have scratch, specifically my hair line is dry and white and flaking. What do I do now? I have not flat ironed since last Wednesday. I washed yesterday and just let it air dry and moisturized. Didn't change. Did it again today, twice. Didn't change. 

Help please.

-PK


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 2, 2009)

PrincessKia said:


> Hi ladies,
> So, I'm here to see if anyone can tell me what to do about my little problem. So, I'm a natural that flat irons maybe every week. I normally have scalp issues which is why I try to make sure it is clean. (I scratch alot) I workout too which causes me to wash my straight hair earlier than I plan on it. On to the problem...
> 
> Now where I have scratch, specifically my hair line is dry and white and flaking. What do I do now? I have not flat ironed since last Wednesday. I washed yesterday and just let it air dry and moisturized. Didn't change. Did it again today, twice. Didn't change.
> ...


First you have to determine what is causing the dry, itchy scalp and then fix the problem. It could be due to the excessive cold winter weather, a skin condition like psoriasis or seborrheic dermatitis. You may need a pH balanced shampoo, it could be an allergic reaction to your styling products, your face cleanser could be drying out your hair line, etc...
If this is an ongoing problem, you really need to see a dermatologist. 
In the meantime you can massage warm olive oil into your scalp and let it sit for 15 minutes before you shampoo. This will help soothe your dry itchy scalp.


----------



## PrincessKia (Feb 3, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> First you have to determine what is causing the dry, itchy scalp and then fix the problem. It could be due to the excessive cold winter weather, a skin condition like psoriasis or seborrheic dermatitis. You may need a pH balanced shampoo, it could be an allergic reaction to your styling products, your face cleanser could be drying out your hair line, etc...
> If this is an ongoing problem, you really need to see a dermatologist.
> In the meantime you can massage warm olive oil into your scalp and let it sit for 15 minutes before you shampoo. This will help soothe your dry itchy scalp.



Thank You, 
I am going to work my way through your list and see what works.

-PK


----------



## tinycoils (Feb 3, 2009)

This is the BEST THREAD EVA!!!!!!  Should be a sticky!!


----------



## MissJ (Feb 3, 2009)

This method worked really well for me.  My hair is moisturized, straight, and I can wear a bun now!


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey PrincessKia do you have hard water? This is the first time I've EVER had dandruff and an itchy scalp with flakes because I now go to college in a hard water area. I moved from a very soft water area to a hard water area, and the adjustment has been hard on my hair and even harder on my scalp.


----------



## kayte (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you so much..lurking fan,here.  
I agree this really should be a sticky
I have had my hair blown dry the tension method for years actually 
the Dominican salons..typically blow dry it this way..they blow out dry in exactly the way described...close to the the root the dryer moving back and forth as the hair is stretched
taut..  but I always seemed to lose hair... 
I've sacrficed having straightened hair..... it's great to have the length...
but it's been a hassle..so my hair down is more wide than ..actually down 

I am one of those people that gets SO impatient with my hair.. I just want to cut!
lol ....not in a good way and then...I'm tempted ....to go back to the salons 
but I always seem to have such a hard time ...as a natural.....I  always wind up with two or three people six pair of hands helpless in my hair

 last time I was at Harlem's Manes (and they did NOT  use the tension method) and the stylist  was totally overwhelmed and took it out on me

_would really really love to do it myself .._It takes 
..*f....or....e...v..e..r*but I watched your you tube..you make it look so easy
I will try again...also would love to join the fokti viewing..of your hair journals
you are VERY VERY inspriational to a natural like me who loves being 
natural but struggles with nuts and bolts of straightening.
Thanks PinkSkates


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 3, 2009)

kayte said:


> Thank you so much..lurking fan,here.
> I agree this really should be a sticky
> I have had my hair blown dry the tension method for years actually
> the Dominican salons..typically blow dry it this way..they blow out dry in exactly the way described...close to the the root the dryer moving back and forth as the hair is stretched
> ...


You're welcome Kayte and thanks for this great post. When I first began straightening my natural hair 10 years ago...I struggled like crazy. 
I lost lots of hair and burnt sections of hair out. But I was determined to become a complete DIY'er in the hair care arena. 
Learning how to take care of my hair type, finding the right combination of products, perfecting my heat straightening technique, and developing my hair care regimen did not happen over night. But it all came together finally and my hair has flourished. And I'm thankful that I don't have to depend on stylist.
Just keep trying and you have to be patient when doing your own hair especially the straightening part. So keep trying!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 4, 2009)

I hate that I didn't see this thread before I relaxed


----------



## PrincessKia (Feb 13, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Hey PrincessKia do you have hard water? This is the first time I've EVER had dandruff and an itchy scalp with flakes because I now go to college in a hard water area. I moved from a very soft water area to a hard water area, and the adjustment has been hard on my hair and even harder on my scalp.



Oh I have no clue if we have hard water. I did try the olive oil and it worked perfectly. My edges are no longer flaky and if they are I dab it on and go. 

I've always had scalp problems though. Itchy, flaky, dry and it always started stopped randomly. The only time I really don't have a problem is when I co-wash everyday. If I flat iron it has to be a light on on my scalp or else it's over.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, what a thread! I don't use heat yet.... might blowdry the next time I have a trim now that I found this. Still very scared of heat though - need to learn my basics before I go get my hair heat damaged, especially as it gets damaged soooo easily! Great one though, I'm sure I'll visit again just to recap on the methods and the products. Thanks to OP and to all other contributors!


----------



## Jenn22588 (Mar 3, 2009)

Took me forever to read this thread, finally done.
Thanks Pink for starting this thread. 

If anyone is still looking for the combs this is where I bought mine. 
http://www.hairsense.com/combs.htm I love them. I've never seen them in a BSS only plastic ones so I bought two from here.


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 12, 2009)

bumping! .......................... ..


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 12, 2009)

bumping


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Mar 19, 2009)

BUMPING!!!


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 27, 2009)

bumping!!!


----------



## curlscience (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm late to the party...Pinkskates, could I please have the password to access your tutorial?
Thanks!


----------



## lilvudufly (Apr 10, 2009)

That is really good news for us natural sisters. I have been going tothe Aveda School for cheaper press outs since I sweat my hair out so fast working out. My hair isn't long enough to pull up so I just put a hand band on that covers my edges and wrap or pin curl at night.


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumping!!!


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 16, 2009)

......deleted post


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 3, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> ......deleted post


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 







Girl Girl Girl....I have no words :notworthy


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 3, 2009)

Wow!!!!!  I cannot believe that you did the BKT on all that hair by yourself.  Please share your experience!





QOD Gold Brazilian Keratin Treatment on my Natural Hair. I did it myself!


----------



## Jaxhair (May 4, 2009)

bloody hell pink..... lord, never thought i would but i'm so considering this keratin treatment now!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 4, 2009)

Your hair looks beautiful, Pinkskates! 

I'm curious to see how it gradually goes back to curly. Please keep us updated!  I am not interested in BKT, but I would refer people I know that are interested in the procedure to this thread if you like your results.


----------



## Kurlee (May 5, 2009)

pink skates tell us about ur experience with BKT!


----------



## Rei (May 5, 2009)

yes tell us! I was on the fence about this, but If it worked pretty well on your hair I will have to reconsider! *full on lemming mode*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 5, 2009)

Pink, your BKT results are spectacular!  Looking forward to your posts...


----------



## lala (May 7, 2009)

I'm relaxed but these tips are very helpful for me since I now have to manage my own hair.  

I can't rollerset so the Hot Sock diffuser combined with your drying technique will minimize the damage to my hair while blow drying.  Thanks for taking the time to be so thorough!


----------



## Sweet1977 (May 14, 2009)

I heard about your method and was searching for it, Thanks!


----------



## Kurlee (May 14, 2009)

bumping for pinkskates


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 2, 2009)

Bumping...cause it's a great thread   and I just bought a Sedu and will flatiron my hair once I'm out of these twists..


----------



## PinkSkates (Jul 2, 2009)

genesis132 said:


> Bumping...cause it's a great thread  and I just bought a Sedu and will flatiron my hair once I'm out of these twists..


 
Awwww thanks sweetie
Be sure and let us see the results...*And always, always be cautious* when using heat on your precious hair!


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 2, 2009)

PS... your new siggy is unbelievable! The sleekness and shine of your hair is amazing.


----------



## PinkSkates (Jul 2, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> PS... your new siggy is unbelievable! The sleekness and shine of your hair is amazing.


 
Awwwwwww...thank you loulou!:blush3:


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 4, 2009)

I see that I am soo late on this thread but I just had to comment to tell you that you a total inspiration (and I haven't even really seen much of your hair because I'm new and can't figure out how to see pictures in your profile) mostly based on the sound information your giving.  Thank You

I am at my wits end with my hair and really desire to wear it straight and am considering a relaxer but I really don't want to becuase of the limitations.  I'm going to blow out my hair (attempting your tension method/however for some reason the pic/video you attached earlier in the thread doesn't show - I'm hoping that it's also in your fotki/I just sent you a msg asking for your pwsd) and flat iron my hair.  Through experience, I've realzied that the hot comb is much to much heat for me.  

I will post pictures!


----------



## varaneka (Aug 5, 2009)

what about those who don't want to blow dry their hair first?


----------



## Hysi (Aug 5, 2009)

pinkskates! i was trying to look at your fotki. is that ok? if so could you pm me the psswd? thx!


----------



## PinkSkates (Aug 6, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> what about those who don't want to blow dry their hair first?


 
Then don't blow dry. Use another method to stretch your hair...such as banding or twisting.



Hysi said:


> pinkskates! i was trying to look at your fotki. is that ok? if so could you pm me the psswd? thx!


 
My Fotki albums are private and available to KMH members only.
But I have a YouTube channel where I share a lot of information.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 27, 2010)

I see so many different hot socks and the pictures are no longer available on this thread. Can some one direct me to where i can get the proper hot sock? Also is CHI a heat silk infusion a protectant?


----------



## Princess246 (Jan 27, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I see so many different hot socks and the pictures are no longer available on this thread. Can some one direct me to where i can get the proper hot sock? Also is CHI a heat silk infusion a protectant?


 

I believe this is the one you are looking for. http://www.folica.com/Hot_Sock_Ultral_d983.html

Yes, according to their site, it is a heat protectant.  I've never used it though so some of the more experienced ladies can chime in.
http://www.chiretail.com/infra/silkinfusion.html

HTH


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 27, 2010)

Princess246 said:


> I believe this is the one you are looking for. http://www.folica.com/Hot_Sock_Ultral_d983.html
> 
> Yes, according to their site, it is a heat protectant.  I've never used it though so some of the more experienced ladies can chime in.
> http://www.chiretail.com/infra/silkinfusion.html
> ...



.Thanks the shipping cost just as much as the product. iw ish i can find this in a store!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 28, 2010)

Pinkskates held it down in here
Awesome information!!!!
I will def be trying these methods when i give my hair a break from braiding during these winter months.I may join her site to take a look around as well.
I had no idea she did a bkt.


----------



## Princess246 (Jan 28, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> .Thanks the shipping cost just as much as the product. iw ish i can find this in a store!


 
I know it's so annoying.  Every site I found was pretty much the same.  I don't know if you need anything else, but they are offering free shipping on orders over $50.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, I have to subscribe so that I can go back and look over all of the pages!  There's some really great info in here.  Can't wait until my transition is over!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jan 28, 2010)

yodie said:


> Pinkskates,
> What is EVCO?
> 
> I've always used the comb attachment on my blowdryer, but I've managed to learn how to eliminate it this past year. I never want to go back to it.
> ...



Yes thanks I was trying to find a new comb attachment now I see that the tension method is the best way.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 7, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## LadyPBC (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried the tension method and it didn't work for me but after reading through 11 pages of this post I am more knowledgeable and excited to try it again (the right way) - YAY!  I'm always inclined to buy the exact same products that someone else uses but this time I'm going to lay low and try to use a similar product that is already in my arsenal.  I have to get that hot sock though - wonder if they sell it at Ulta?  Thanks PinkSkates!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread is super handy. Has anyone else figured out how to keep from sweating hair out? I went on my 45 minute run today after pressing my hair yesterday (I run everyday so scheduling workouts is a no go) I used a headband and put my hair in a bun and it seemed fine, but when I took out the bun there was a puddle in the roots a the top of my head.  now my roots are all puffy in that one spot. Anyone use any type of headbands that help prevent this or is this just a part of life I'll have to deal with? lol. The rest of my hair actually stayed straight though but I find the sweat begins to spread if I touch my hair when it's like that.


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 15, 2012)

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> This thread is super handy. Has anyone else figured out how to keep from sweating hair out? I went on my 45 minute run today after pressing my hair yesterday (I run everyday so scheduling workouts is a no go) I used a headband and put my hair in a bun and it seemed fine, but when I took out the bun there was a puddle in the roots a the top of my head.  now my roots are all puffy in that one spot. Anyone use any type of headbands that help prevent this or is this just a part of life I'll have to deal with? lol. The rest of my hair actually stayed straight though but I find the sweat begins to spread if I touch my hair when it's like that.



Bumping for answers 

This is exactly what happens to me, my roots begin to matt thought the rest of my hair is fine after I work out.


----------



## laurend (May 15, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> Bumping for answers
> 
> This is exactly what happens to me, my roots begin to matt thought the rest of my hair is fine after I work out.


DaiseeDay
You can't have both.  Either you schedule your runs or have puffy hair.  I lead a fitness lifestyle and that is the reason I don't straighten.


----------



## CB1731 (May 23, 2012)

OMG... I am so glad I came across this thread. I was soooo tempted to relax my hair this weekend. My hair is HUGE and I can't wear it down anymore. I look crazy. It's cute for about 3 hours but once it's fully dried, it is out of control. I want my hair straight again but I don't want to have to rely on relaxers. I am so excited to try this.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 23, 2012)

CB1731 said:


> OMG... I am so glad I came across this thread. I was soooo tempted to relax my hair this weekend. My hair is HUGE and I can't wear it down anymore. I look crazy. It's cute for about 3 hours but once it's fully dried, it is out of control. I want my hair straight again but I don't want to have to rely on relaxers. I am so excited to try this.


 

OMG your hair is gawgeous ma'am! Good luck with str8 your hair hopefully it will make it easier for you. Anywho I dont really have advice bc I'm not a heat trained natural I only str8 twice a year for length checks but make sure you have good moisture & protein treatments before and maybe after (I'm sure you know this already  Beautiful again I must say!


----------



## bosswitch (Jan 25, 2013)

bumping for responses...been having trouble with my roots reverting


----------



## bosswitch (Jan 25, 2013)

bumpity bump


----------



## Cocoeuro (Jan 25, 2013)

bosswitch said:


> bumping for responses...been having trouble with my roots reverting



You can try a braid out, or wear an updo til the next wash day.


----------



## Napp (Jan 25, 2013)

bosswitch said:


> bumping for responses...been having trouble with my roots reverting



bosswitch what is your straightening routine?


----------



## winona (Jan 26, 2013)

It seems the Kizure straigthening combs are out of stock everywhere.  Does anyone have any other suggestions for a good brand?


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone used Kay Vel Cream Press?


----------



## Napp (Jan 31, 2013)

winona I just got some of the Kay Vel pressing cream today! i don't know when i will be using it though. i think i will save it for when it starts to get warm outside.

Other than kizure, golden supreme and Kentucky maid have a nice selection of pressing combs. if you are looking for marcel straightening irons you might want to look into milstan as well.


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2013)

[USER=19315]Napp[/USER];17816045 said:
			
		

> winona I just got some of the Kay Vel pressing cream today! i don't know when i will be using it though. i think i will save it for when it starts to get warm outside.
> 
> Other than kizure, golden supreme and Kentucky maid have a nice selection of pressing combs. if you are looking for marcel straightening irons you might want to look into milstan as well.



Thanks

I was looking at the reviews and I was feeling kinda stuck on kizure(has best overall reviews).  I got a message back from them today stating their irons would be back in stock in march which is cool since I have am not planning on straightening anytime soon.  I just wanted all my supplies readily available. The type a personality in me

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 31, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> This thread is super handy. Has anyone else figured out how to keep from sweating hair out? I went on my 45 minute run today after pressing my hair yesterday (I run everyday so scheduling workouts is a no go) I used a headband and put my hair in a bun and it seemed fine, but when I took out the bun there was a puddle in the roots a the top of my head.  now my roots are all puffy in that one spot. Anyone use any type of headbands that help prevent this or is this just a part of life I'll have to deal with? lol. The rest of my hair actually stayed straight though but I find the sweat begins to spread if I touch my hair when it's like that.


 yuhlovevybz my straightened hair would poof up within hours no matter how much I dc'd beforehand and nobody and nothing in six yrs on lhcf could help me but after following* her* night routine no more poof!!

I've gone an ungodly amount of  days (3+ weeks) not washing my hair without reversion


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 12, 2013)

PinkPeony said:


> yuhlovevybz my straightened hair would poof up within hours no matter how much I dc'd beforehand and nobody and nothing in six yrs on lhcf could help me but after following her night routine no more poof!!
> 
> I've gone an ungodly amount of  days (3+ weeks) not washing my hair without reversion



Thanks for that you tube link!


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 12, 2013)

winona said:


> Has anyone used Kay Vel Cream Press?



I just received mine today after reading all the reviews. I'm going to press my hair over the weekend as usual and see if there's a difference in the quality of the press.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 19, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I just received mine today after reading all the reviews. I'm going to press my hair over the weekend as usual and see if there's a difference in the quality of the press.



I did NOT like the press with the Kay vel creme. It made my hair look stringy and dull. It honestly looked like a week old press on the first day.


----------



## Napp (Feb 19, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I did NOT like the press with the Kay vel creme. It made my hair look stringy and dull. It honestly looked like a week old press on the first day.



Wenbev do you usally press with hair oils?


----------



## winona (Feb 19, 2013)

[USER=322033]Wenbev[/USER];17935063 said:
			
		

> I did NOT like the press with the Kay vel creme. It made my hair look stringy and dull. It honestly looked like a week old press on the first day.



Thanks for your review.  We're you really light handed when using the press?  About how much did you use for each section and how big were your sections?  What is your hair strand type fine, medium, thick density?

TIA
Winona

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 21, 2013)

Napp said:


> Wenbev do you usally press with hair oils?



No, I do not use oils or anything besides a moisturizing leave in condish while hair is wet and a heat protectant before blow drying. Nothing in between pressing and flat ironing.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 21, 2013)

winona said:


> Thanks for your review.  We're you really light handed when using the press?  About how much did you use for each section and how big were your sections?  What is your hair strand type fine, medium, thick density?
> 
> TIA
> Winona
> ...



Hey Winona,
I was overly cautious about applying the creme as it is the consistency of hard cocoa butter. When I put a bit on my finger, I had to emulsify it between my hands to melt it. I sectioned into four and applied maybe a fingertip worth for each section.  I have fine kinky curly strands but a lot of it in terms of density which is why I think this product was just too heavy for my hair. 
Also, the smell of the product was pleasing prior to getting it pressed. After the press, it was all I could smell for about two days. It reminded me of old grease. My hubs was not happy since he always likes to smell my hair. 
I'm actually washing my hair and pressing again bc it looks so bad. 
My hair lacked movement and shine as well. AND it still reverted to the roots, not as bad as it normally does but considering it looked like a week old press from almost day one, this product is NO BUENO for me.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope this helps! Sorry hit enter too fast 

-Wendy


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 21, 2013)

Bumping! In time for Year End results


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 28, 2018)

Bumping for @YvetteWithJoy  and anyone else who wants to straighten their natural hair


----------

